# Livin' the Low Life



## Devious Sixty8

yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000. didn't last long. but appears they going to give it another shot.. starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs" :0 

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/

*Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!*

vida guerra hosting? :0


----------



## G_KRALY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

this show sounds more promising then "lowriding" show they had. that one didn't focus on builds, or lifestyle, etc etc.. that show basicly just showed the cars and interviewed owners. and kept referring to lowriding as a "sport".. didn't go much further then that.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

:0 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

SO....WHAT # IS THE SPEED CHANNEL? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 22 2008, 10:16 AM~9754714
> *SO....WHAT # IS THE SPEED CHANNEL? :dunno:
> *


SATALLITE
DirecTV Channel 607 
Dish Network Channel 150 
Star Choice Channel 406 

CABLE 
Verizon FiOS Channel 71 
Comcast Channels Vary 
Time Warner Cable Channels Vary 
Charter Channels Vary 
Cox Cable Channels Vary 
Cablevision Channel 56 and 69 
Bright House Networks Channels Vary 
Shaw Cable TV Channels Vary 
Midcontinent Communications Channels May Vary


----------



## Devious Sixty8

heres small taste of the kinda stuff, the other show they had, featured.. explains why it didnt last long..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3rq6ZoieHg...related&search=


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

SATALLITE
DirecTV Channel 607 
Dish Network Channel 150 
Star Choice Channel 406 

CABLE 
Verizon FiOS Channel 71 
Comcast Channels Vary 
Time Warner Cable Channels Vary 
Charter Channels Vary 
Cox Cable Channels Vary 
Cablevision Channel 56 and 69 
Bright House Networks Channels Vary 
Shaw Cable TV Channels Vary 
Midcontinent Communications Channels May Vary
[/quote]

COOL, THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good info.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## djmikethecholodj

ORALE
AND WHEN IS IT ON?


----------



## Big Rich

im gonna be vidas co- host


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 23 2008, 11:45 AM~9762936
> *im gonna be vidas co- host
> *




damn it man........thats luck....can I be your co co host? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 23 2008, 10:45 AM~9762936
> *im gonna be vidas co- host
> *


just don't go all hollywood.. saw what happen to wally dogg.  




j/k wally.. know i'm just fk'n wif you, you o' weekend at bernies looking azz old dude.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 11:07 AM~9754678
> *this show sounds more promising then "lowriding" show they had.  that one didn't focus on builds, or lifestyle, etc etc..  that show basicly just showed the cars and interviewed owners. and kept referring to lowriding as a "sport"..    didn't go much further then that.
> *


THE ONE THAT WAS WITH LRM?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2008, 04:17 PM~9765343
> *THE ONE THAT WAS WITH LRM?
> *


well, think host was associated with LRM,but not sure.. least he kept wearing same LRM tank top. and LRM had small (tiny even) article, about show coming out soon before the debut.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 23 2008, 11:45 AM~9762936
> *im gonna be vidas co- host
> *


well dont kiss her cuz i found out she swallows..........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2008, 07:33 PM~9767221
> *well dont kiss her cuz i found out she swallows..........
> *


did she do it willingly or did you hold her head down :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 24 2008, 11:52 PM~9778698
> *did she do it willingly or did you hold her head down  :roflmao:
> *


does it matter?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 11:02 PM~9778790
> *does it matter?
> *


lol, guess not, she swallowed regardless :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8

TTT for only a few more days.. 

car/wheels in background make me nervous though. :scrutinize: 








Livin’ the Low Life 
How low can they go? Find out as sultry host Vida Guerra takes you along for an insider’s look at the world of lowriders. Join Vida as she dives into the culture and cars that are the passion of lowrider lovers, young and old. From the pavement-defying builds and triple-dipped chrome to unbelievable hydraulics, you’ll get an up close and personal view of all the action. It’s lowriders as you’ve never seen them before.


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:55 AM~9754623
> *yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000.    didn't last long.  but appears they going to give it another shot..  starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs"  :0
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/
> 
> Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!
> 
> vida guerra hosting?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS SHE GONNA HOST IT LIKE THAT?YUMMY!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

yeah thats flamed wheel in the background already bothers me.

there was that one show Lowriding Art On Wheels, or was it the one you guy are talking about? either way it wasnt too bad except it was strictly show coverage. 

reguradless, they will do something to piss me off right off the bat.like say "These poor mexicans in southern california somehow come up with the money to pay these black dudes at the chop shop to turn there car into this 'radical' looking unsellable work of art." that'd be as good as any other media coverage on lowriding :ugh: who knows, maybe it wont be like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 17 2008, 04:25 PM~9964471
> *yeah thats flamed wheel in the background already bothers me.
> 
> there was that one show Lowriding Art On Wheels, or was it the one you guy are talking about? either way it wasnt too bad except it was strictly show coverage.
> 
> reguradless, they will do something to piss me off right off the bat.like say "These poor mexicans in southern california somehow come up with the money to pay these black dudes at the chop shop to turn there car into this 'radical' looking unsellable work of art."  that'd be as good as any other media coverage on lowriding  :ugh:  who knows, maybe it wont be like that.
> *


yeah.. i remember it.. thats one i mentioned.. i forgot5 about the 'art of wheels" part.. but that show sucked.. like 3rd episode.. they were showings ricers are the drag strip saying "lowriders go racing".. :thumbsdown:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 17 2008, 03:25 PM~9964471
> *yeah thats flamed wheel in the background already bothers me.
> 
> there was that one show Lowriding Art On Wheels, or was it the one you guy are talking about? either way it wasnt too bad except it was strictly show coverage.
> 
> reguradless, they will do something to piss me off right off the bat.like say "These poor mexicans in southern california somehow come up with the money to pay these black dudes at the chop shop to turn there car into this 'radical' looking unsellable work of art."  that'd be as good as any other media coverage on lowriding  :ugh:  who knows, maybe it wont be like that.
> *


yeah i remember that one too.. i thought i wasnt so bad.. then again compared to nothing at all it was pretty damn good.. 
but i guess we'll see what happens when this one runs.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 02:52 PM~9765195
> *just don't go all hollywood..    saw what happen to wally dogg.
> j/k wally.. know i'm just fk'n wif you, you o' weekend at bernies looking azz old dude.
> *


:roflmao: I can't believe people remember I said that :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Hopefully this will give Lowriding the bust it needs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 18 2008, 09:28 PM~9975158
> *Hopefully this will give Lowriding the bust it needs!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and the respect it needs :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

> SATALLITE
> DirecTV Channel 607
> Dish Network Channel 150
> Star Choice Channel 406
> 
> CABLE
> Verizon FiOS Channel 71
> Comcast Channels Vary
> Time Warner Cable Channels Vary Dallas/Ftworth 56
> Charter Channels Vary
> Cox Cable Channels Vary
> Cablevision Channel 56 and 69
> Bright House Networks Channels Vary
> Shaw Cable TV Channels Vary
> Midcontinent Communications Channels May Vary


COOL, THANX :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## dirty_duece

CANT WAIT FOR IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

The show was filming at Danny D's shop yesterday. Here's a couple of photos I took.


----------



## low350

:cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece

damm she fine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

yeah.. i DVR'd that mother fk'r.. since i'll be working.. made that show top priority even.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:    can't wait for it i even got my dad interested in and he's not that big of a lowrider fan :biggrin:  And i set a timer for it in the living room cause my remote crapped out on me :uh: :angry:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Does it say what time at?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 20 2008, 10:41 PM~9992484
> *Does it say what time at?
> 
> *


On my dish it says 8:30 pm :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

THAT'S RIGHT ORGULLO MEXICANO!!! ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE!!!! :0 











:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 21 2008, 12:22 AM~9993264
> *THAT'S RIGHT ORGULLO MEXICANO!!! ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!!!


----------



## mill creek

got my timer set for it. just found out about it last night.
hoping it will be as in depth as they say. I like a good car show, but don't want to sit at home and watch coverage of a dozen shows at once.


in any case, it's gotta be better than Willy C's show on speed. I catch so much crap because of Unique Whips. I own my own shop and it may not be much, but at least I am willing to do something custom, all willy does is bolt on the same grille and body kit to every ride that comes in the shop.


----------



## dirty_duece

am ready 4 tonite :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I can't fucking wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Damn, I need cable.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 21 2008, 09:36 AM~9994721
> *Damn, I need cable.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

3 1/2 hrs till it starts :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

http://www.fresnobee.com/262/story/407902.html nice lil article from here


----------



## monte88

i hope with all of us watching it they dont have a black out from all of us....ya know like when to many of us are on here and the fucking server crashes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: Damn that would be funny and suck at the same time 12 Minuets :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok i know for some of you i may haven't started yet but i know there are some it has and for those who are watching it how is it so far me and my dad think its good :biggrin:


----------



## Coastal3G

Looks good so far, is this gonna be a weekly thing?


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD


----------



## Coastal3G

Sup 704, nice to see the Carolinas representing.


----------



## 3whlcmry




----------



## chopperdogg69

:biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry

VIDA gots a big ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

It was ok, to many fucking commercials.


----------



## Squirrel78

THE show was good and yeah its gonna be weekly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

mad props to speed ch. for a good show!


----------



## Pepper

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

Someone Should Post Up The Episode Online... For Those Who Dont Have The Speed Channel... Like Me... :angry: 


Will It Be On There Website Like Other Stations That Allow You To See It Whenever? :dunno:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62

The show was good.. some bad ass cars on it :thumbsup: 30 mins is not enough time though :biggrin: But can't complain lowlows are getting air play on t.v.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

it was a great show  definitaley some clean bombs.

Did anybody see that Black car with the chrome suspension hit bumper in like two licks??????? :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by Coastal3G_@Feb 21 2008, 11:01 PM~10000649
> *Sup 704, nice to see the Carolinas representing.
> *


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 21 2008, 10:07 PM~10001595
> *it  was a great show     definitaley some clean bombs.
> 
> Did anybody see that Black car with the chrome suspension hit bumper in like two licks??????? :0  :0
> *


That cutlass hopper or something?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 10:15 PM~10000862
> *mad props to speed ch. for a good show!
> *


x2,for portraying it in a positive manner,no gang bang shit,just real riders.


----------



## smiley_62

x2


----------



## low350

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

was working.. had it dvr'd.. watchin now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

made it to 1st commerical.. and so far so good.


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2008, 08:08 PM~10000744
> *It was ok, to many fucking commercials.
> *


semmed like there was just about 20 mins of commercials and 10 mins of show, but it was pretty good


----------



## Devious Sixty8

"low and slow, and thats where its at"


----------



## ElMonte74'

Its a bad ass show and i agree with you smiley''impala 1962 ss slow lane'' it should be longer than 30 mins


----------



## Devious Sixty8

well, like what i see so far. lets hope they keep it up, and improve/expand as it goes along.


----------



## DREAM ON

good turn out!! i'll say i gues we have to wait until we come out!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

For those who missed it I believe they are re runing the show on Saturday around 10am


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece

good show seemed a lil short but cant wait till the next one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

meh i wasn't impressed. Too many commercials, and i have no use for that hostess at all. She has down syndrom eyes and looks totally different on the show then she does in any of her internet pics! The show would be much better without her, there is a reason nobody watches that stupid ass NOPI show. It was nice to see lowriding portrayed in a positive light. Good to see Joe Ray on there too. Who knows, maybe as it goes on they'll get all OG on us and we'll see an episode with Ted Wells and some more of the greats.


----------



## nobueno

I think the show was produced well. They have been filming alot in the LA area lately and they are going to feature alot of key people in the culture. Vida is for eye candy and nothing more in my opinion. The voice over narration is perfect. I know people complained about too many commericals but like the magazines advertisements pay the bills. Right now there are 13 episodes on deck and hopefully we'll get more. The show has my support.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I just watch it & I thought it was good cuz it focused on the lifestyle in a postive way. Looks like it will be a good series and I hope it last more than 1 seasons

Oyea too everyone crying about the commericals all the 30 min car shows on Speed is like that. *Its 2008 so get a DVR box or TiVo & fast foward thew all the commericals* :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 22 2008, 12:11 AM~10001630
> *That cutlass hopper or something?
> *



it hit bumper so fsat i couldn't see what is was :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 22 2008, 10:02 AM~10003390
> *I think the show was produced well. They have been filming alot in the LA area lately and they are going to feature alot of key people in the culture. Vida is for eye candy and nothing more in my opinion. The voice over narration is perfect. I know people complained about too many commericals but like the magazines advertisements pay the bills. Right now there are 13 episodes on deck and hopefully we'll get more. The show has my support.
> *



 Hopefully they will come film us over here on the east coast sooner or later


----------



## TRUDAWG

all I wanna know is where is the youtube link???


----------



## PHXRollin

Not bad. Showing real riders and what the lifestyle is really all about. Nice Bombas! Vida needs to stick to photo shoots and not hosting tv shows. Definitely going to support the show, reppin the lowrider community. Cant knock that.  

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 22 2008, 08:50 AM~10003659
> *it hit bumper so fsat i couldn't see what is was :0
> *


X2 that thing was quick..


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 12:47 AM~10002630
> *Its a bad ass show and i agree with you smiley''impala 1962 ss slow lane'' it should be longer than 30 mins
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: Can't wait for the next one..


----------



## Mr Impala

should see BTC on the next couple episodes


----------



## wayne64ss

BTC???


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 22 2008, 05:50 PM~10003659
> *it hit bumper so fsat i couldn't see what is was :0
> *


2 door LS monte wagon :0


----------



## 3wishz

WHAT'S NEXT WEEK EPISODE?


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 22 2008, 11:27 AM~10004550
> *BTC???
> *


Bowtie Connection?


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 22 2008, 11:57 AM~10004720
> *WHAT'S NEXT WEEK EPISODE?
> *


the show was great . Good intro. especialy with the bombs and alil history of the chicano lifestyle that many people would like to forget about. Next episode a think is about the art, murals and paint of lowriding


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 22 2008, 07:53 AM~10003360
> *meh i wasn't impressed. Too many commercials, and i have no use for that hostess at all. She has down syndrom eyes and looks totally different on the show then she does in any of her internet pics! The show would be much better without her, there is a reason nobody watches that stupid ass NOPI show. It was nice to see lowriding portrayed in a positive light. Good to see Joe Ray on there too. Who knows, maybe as it goes on they'll get all OG on us and we'll see an episode with Ted Wells and some more of the greats.
> *




x2 ....she didn't know shit about lowriders and was totally clueless about everything.
plus to many commercials and they repeated the same footage through out the show.
on the positive side you gotta love the Oldiess........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Feb 22 2008, 12:22 PM~10004887
> *the show was great . Good intro. especialy with the bombs and alil history of the chicano lifestyle that many people would like to forget about. Next episode a think is about the art, murals and paint of lowriding
> *


If i remember the next episode is about hydros :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 03:55 PM~10006249
> *If i remember the next episode is about hydros :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


Next Episode
Artista - The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today's lowriders. 
The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today’s lowriders. 

Danny D will be featured in this episode.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2008, 02:50 PM~9987124
> *The show was filming at Danny D's shop yesterday. Here's a couple of photos I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hollywood D!!!!!!!!




dats a bad mofo!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 22 2008, 10:02 AM~10003390
> *I think the show was produced well. They have been filming alot in the LA area lately and they are going to feature alot of key people in the culture. Vida is for eye candy and nothing more in my opinion. The voice over narration is perfect. I know people complained about too many commericals but like the magazines advertisements pay the bills. Right now there are 13 episodes on deck and hopefully we'll get more. The show has my support.
> *


waddup Jae?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10006725
> *Next Episode
> Artista - The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today's lowriders.
> The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today’s lowriders.
> 
> Danny D will be featured in this episode.
> *



that should make for a great episode. Danny D finally get what he deserves, RESPECT.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2008, 05:35 PM~10006946
> *waddup Jae?
> *


Hey Jason! Getting ready to head out of town for a work trip!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 22 2008, 09:50 AM~10003659
> *it hit bumper so fsat i couldn't see what is was :0
> *


station wagon.


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

man the show is off the hook. it's about time that *Lowriding * is seen in a positive way and not that old stereo type as gangsters. Hope Show makes it


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 22 2008, 05:04 PM~10006725
> *Next Episode
> Artista - The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today's lowriders.
> The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today’s lowriders.
> 
> Danny D will be featured in this episode.
> *


ORALE GRACIA HOMIE. I GUESS MY DISLEXIA KICKED IN WHEN I WAS READING THE SCHEDULE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Feb 22 2008, 08:56 PM~10007928
> *man the show is off the hook. it's about time that Lowriding  is seen in a positive way and not that old stereo type as gangsters. Hope Show makes it
> *


x2


----------



## bigstew22

Dam good show and very well put together . Eventually it will give superbikes a run for its money !


----------



## DREEGZ

good show , and its positive. hope its here to stay.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

we all should watch no matter what ,,keep it on the air...its a ok show i hope in the future it will expand more one club per show not to fair..the only issue i had was they didnt ask DUKES to be in a bomb show or classic memories..and that vida bitch looked horrible from the neck up... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

Vida did a nice job, I would have like to see a little more from the up stairs (brains) rather than eye candy. THE EYE CANDY WAS GREAT. But if we are to get respect from the other automotive venues we need to do this right.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10019362
> *Vida did a nice job, I would have like to see a little more from the up stairs (brains) rather than eye candy. THE EYE CANDY WAS GREAT. But if we are to get respect from the other automotive venues we need to do this right.
> *


when they showed some fully body shots.. noticed nalgas looked nice and thick.. 

oh, and when she was bouncin in the car , had to rewind.. a few times.


----------



## lowridersfinest

DAMN I JUST MADE ANOTHER TOPIC ABOUT THIS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 25 2008, 06:32 AM~10023276
> *DAMN I JUST MADE ANOTHER TOPIC ABOUT THIS
> *


ITS A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Feb 22 2008, 01:22 PM~10004887
> *the show was great . Good intro. especialy with the bombs and alil history of the chicano lifestyle that many people would like to forget about. Next episode a think is about the art, murals and paint of lowriding
> *



THANKS...


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 24 2008, 05:54 PM~10018500
> *we all should watch no matter what ,,keep it on the air...its a ok show i hope in the future it will expand more one club per show not to fair..the only issue i had was they didnt ask DUKES to be in a bomb show or classic memories..and that vida bitch looked horrible from the neck up... :biggrin:
> *


x2. 

the show is really good and well put together on the lowrider point of view. but vida is horrible. its like she just stands there to be able to say shes vida guerra. she has no *charisma*. might as well be some middle school journalist asking the questions. it looks like the producers are more focused on bringing in the viewers because of vida, then the car. everytime it comes and goes from commercial break, its just footage of her modeling. looks like some sort of reality show following her around. 

they should get the people who did Sunday Driver, they focused more on getting the facts, stories, and personalities that make up this lifestyle. might not even be so bad if they cut vida out, and just made all the individuals of this lifestyle the hosts. just like in this episode alot of people put their input and knowledge and stuff on camera, they could keep it going like that. :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2008, 06:36 PM~10006959
> *that should make for a great episode. Danny D finally get what he deserves, RESPECT.
> *


they showed him on ride with fmf too


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 25 2008, 05:32 AM~10023276
> *DAMN I JUST MADE ANOTHER TOPIC ABOUT THIS
> *


this the OG thread 


by the way.. ya'll fools stop lying to yourselfs.. ya'll know ya'd hit vida if you had chance.  and only other latinas i could think of, they probably wouldn't spend the $ needed for. like Michelle Rodriguez or Masiela Lusha. only other big names, they probably could afford.. are getting old.. like mousie and sad girl. lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 25 2008, 09:37 AM~10024160
> *x2.
> 
> the show is really good and well put together on the lowrider point of view. but vida is horrible. its like she just stands there to be able to say shes vida guerra. she has no charisma. might as well be some middle school journalist asking the questions. it looks like the producers are more focused on bringing in the viewers because of vida, then the car. everytime it comes and goes from commercial break, its just footage of her modeling. looks like some sort of reality show following her around.
> 
> they should get the people who did Sunday Driver, they focused more on getting the facts, stories, and personalities that make up this lifestyle. might not even be so bad if they cut vida out, and just made all the individuals of this lifestyle the hosts. just like in this episode alot of people put their input and knowledge and stuff on camera, they could keep it going like that.  :uh:
> *


THat would be great, but if there wasn't a female to host then speed would probally cancel it cause of us and our cars and show nothing but NOPI and Nascar :uh: And just because Vida doesn't look good from the neck up on the show doesn't mean we would still hit that shit  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

mods..can you change title of thread to "Livin' The Low Life, official thread", have feeling this going to keep going and going..


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 01:04 PM~10026320
> *this the OG thread
> by the way..  ya'll fools stop lying to yourselfs.. ya'll know ya'd hit vida if you had chance.        and only other latinas i could think of, they probably wouldn't spend the $ needed for.  like  Michelle Rodriguez or Masiela Lusha.    only other big names, they probably could afford.. are getting old.. like mousie and sad girl.  lol
> *


she's not latina bro..  But who cares... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 04:19 PM~10027327
> *mods..can you change title of thread to "Livin' The Low Life, official thread", have feeling this going to keep going and going..
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Feb 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10030400
> *she's not latina bro..    But who cares... :biggrin:
> *


yeah but I would still hit it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Feb 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10030400
> *she's not latina bro..   But who cares... :biggrin:
> *


yeah..who cares..besides..the mom on that show is one i'd hit.. remember when she was selena's mom in selena movie.. when she was doing "the washing machine"..mayne...



> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10030727
> *yeah cause I would still hit it :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 03:35 AM~10032170
> *yeah..who cares..besides..the mom on that show is one i'd hit.. remember when she was selena's mom in selena movie..  when she was doing "the washing machine"..mayne...x2
> *



Who Are You Talking About? That Would Be Constance Marie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 12:13 PM~10033929
> *Who Are You Talking About?  That Would Be Constance Marie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: yeah her.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 11:13 AM~10033929
> *Who Are You Talking About?  That Would Be Constance Marie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Oldtimer

Just saw the show today...

1.) liked the footage of cars
2.) Vida is not a good host. ( I agree with the fact that it was a bit irritating that after each commercial they would should her modeling.)


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Feb 27 2008, 02:37 AM~10040162
> *Just saw the show today...
> 
> 1.) liked the footage of cars
> 2.) Vida is not a good host. ( I agree with the fact that it was a bit irritating that after each commercial they would should her modeling.)
> *


yea her questions SUCKED!

and she seemed like she didnt give a fuck.....she couldve been more professional!

butt....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 01:53 AM~10040218
> *yea her questions SUCKED!
> and she seemed like she didnt give a fuck.....she couldve been more professional!
> 
> butt....lol
> *


 :uh: doubt she was hired for her interviewing skills.


----------



## lowridersfinest

did u see vida's ass on the show yesterday.i lost focus of the cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 27 2008, 04:46 PM~10043893
> *did u see vida's ass on the show yesterday.i lost focus of the cars
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TUFF_GUY

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10043509
> *:uh:  doubt she was hired for her interviewing skills.
> *


if it was about skills they could have used HOWARD STERN!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Feb 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10045313
> *if it was about skills they could have used HOWARD STERN!
> *


dont matter who the host is.im just glad to lowriders getting respect...


----------



## rag61

show is great, nice to see all this coming together.


----------



## armadillo-man

It was nice too see low riders on tv i loved the show.I hope enough of us watch the show so it keeps going


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 21 2008, 11:56 PM~10001463
> *Someone Should Post Up The Episode Online... For Those Who Dont Have The Speed Channel... Like Me...  :angry:
> Will It Be On There Website Like Other Stations That Allow You To See It Whenever? :dunno:
> *


UPGRADE UR PLAN FUCKER!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I got my remote friday and got it on a timer for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

heres the next 4 episodes.. 

Artista - The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today's lowriders. 
The varied artistry of graffiti, mural, graphic and tattoo artists decorate many of today’s lowriders. 

La Familia - Immigrants from Mexico, the Ruelas family established the oldest lowrider club in Los Angeles. 
Immigrants from Mexico, the Ruelas family established the oldest lowrider club in Los Angeles. 

Bagged - The influence of hydraulic pumps on the world of hopping and dancing. 
The influence of hydraulic pumps on the world of hopping and dancing. 

Laced - The evolution of the wheel and rim, focal point of most lowriders. 
The evolution of the wheel and rim, focal point of most lowriders.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Feb 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10046207
> *UPGRADE UR PLAN FUCKER!
> *




I Dont Steal Cable Like Your ****** Ass Does... Sit On It Semen Sample Taster...


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 02:14 AM~10048281
> *I Dont Steal Cable Like Your ****** Ass Does... Sit On It Semen Sample Taster...
> *


it should be youtube


----------



## Vayzfinest

Bagged? dont sound right


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 07:32 AM~10048800
> *Bagged? dont sound right
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 04:50 AM~10048545
> *it should be youtube
> *


Ive looked and didnt see anything


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 28 2008, 06:42 AM~10048822
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 03:14 AM~10048281
> *I Dont Steal Cable Like Your ****** Ass Does... Sit On It Semen Sample Taster...
> *


LOLZ! A COUPLE EXTRA BUCKS WONT HURT! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Feb 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10053254
> *LOLZ! A COUPLE EXTRA BUCKS WONT HURT!  :biggrin:
> *




www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5xught0DKE


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 08:32 AM~10048800
> *Bagged? dont sound right
> *




Should of been called: Juiced...


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10053998
> *Should of been called: Juiced...
> *


send em an email, to change title. we damand it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 This time the show waas a little better :biggrin: can't wait till next weeks episode :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Abie

:biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer

It was going to air at 10:30- 11:00 pm here. I fell asleep at 10:15 and woke up at 10:55 pm.


----------



## HITHARD

ILL GIVE THE SECOND SHOW A :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62

YEAH THE SHOW THAT WAS ON TONIGHT WAS REAL GOOD!! THAT VERT 62 IS SICK!!! AND I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE THINKS VIDA IS HOT IN MY OPINION.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by HITHARD_@Feb 29 2008, 12:01 AM~10055616
> *ILL GIVE THE SECOND SHOW A :thumbsup:
> *


only 10 mins into it, and x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10055649
> *YEAH THE SHOW THAT WAS ON TONIGHT WAS REAL GOOD!! THAT VERT 62 IS SICK!!! AND I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE THINKS VIDA IS HOT IN MY OPINION..  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh. I liked that paint job it had on it :biggrin: x2 vida is fuckin hot


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10055687
> *only 10 mins into it, and x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NM505

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 28 2008, 11:20 PM~10055747
> *I know huh.  I liked that paint job it had on it :biggrin: x2 vida is fuckin hot
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE.. GOTTA LOVE THAT FLAKE!!!! IT WAS DANCING ALL OVER THE PLACE.. :cheesy: :0


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## marcoman

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2008, 01:50 PM~9987124
> *The show was filming at Danny D's shop yesterday. Here's a couple of photos I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big congrats to Danny D indeed! He looks like a happy camper, good for him. As for homegirl, it looks as the her "vida" is going downhill, but at least her "boom-booms" will be up there for a while. Too bad the producers think they need a hostess like her, I think/believe lowriders are interesting enough not too have such a "distraction." Just MHO....oh well.
~M~


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 29 2008, 01:07 PM~10058215
> *Big congrats to Danny D indeed!
> 
> Too bad the producers think they need a hostess like her, I think/believe lowriders are interesting enough not too have such a "distraction." Just MHO....oh well.
> ~M~
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 28 2008, 11:59 PM~10056020
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE.. GOTTA LOVE THAT FLAKE!!!! IT WAS DANCING ALL OVER THE PLACE..  :cheesy:  :0
> *


i know i'm thinking of flakeing the monte out now :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Feb 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10046043
> *It was nice too see low riders on tv i loved the show.I hope enough of us watch the show so it keeps going
> *


x2


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10058215
> *Big congrats to Danny D indeed! He looks like a happy camper, good for him. As for homegirl, it looks as the her "vida" is going downhill, but at least her "boom-booms" will be up there for a while. Too bad the producers think they need a hostess like her, I think/believe lowriders are interesting enough not too have such a "distraction." Just MHO....oh well.
> ~M~
> *


Marco, glad to see shots of the Rivi in the show! Congrats to Fonzie & OG Abel as well!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

dam she looks jacked . great work danny


----------



## TONE LOCO

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 29 2008, 04:24 PM~10060628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam she looks jacked . great work danny
> *


get a new annocer that bitch is ugly


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 29 2008, 02:02 PM~10059458
> *i know i'm thinking of flakeing the monte out now :biggrin:
> *


DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 29 2008, 08:09 PM~10061686
> *DO IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by HITHARD_@Feb 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10055616
> *ILL GIVE THE SECOND SHOW A :thumbsup:
> *




X2 :yes:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 29 2008, 12:07 PM~10058215
> *Big congrats to Danny D indeed! He looks like a happy camper, good for him. As for homegirl, it looks as the her "vida" is going downhill, but at least her "boom-booms" will be up there for a while. Too bad the producers think they need a hostess like her, I think/believe lowriders are interesting enough not too have such a "distraction." Just MHO....oh well.
> ~M~
> *


I agree marco....I agree....


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by HITHARD_@Feb 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10055616
> *ILL GIVE THE SECOND SHOW A :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## Shot1more

I think the show is GREAT.. It should be an HOUR...


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

shows good and props for keeping it all positive and yes it should be "JUICED" not bagged :uh:


----------



## peter cruz

*Much Props to Danny D for being up close and personal with Vida painting that 76 Grand Prix. *


----------



## b2sdad

it was pretty cool i liked it!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

gonna catch the re run of thursdays episode tonight at 9:30 on cox cable!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I like the show, too many commercials and not long enough but the how to with the paint was dope, loved the mural intro too! i support the show, beats lowrider mag! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I like the show, too many commercials and not long enough but the how to with the paint was dope, loved the mural intro too! i support the show, beats lowrider mag! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I like the show, too many commercials and not long enough but the how to with the paint was dope, loved the mural intro too! i support the show, beats lowrider mag! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

okay billy, we get the point. damn.


----------



## Scrilla

:rofl:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10067160
> *okay billy, we get the point.  damn.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt

I liked the show needs to be longer, but its the only thing on TV dedicated to lowriders.


----------



## adhlowrider

i agree finally we get a show on tv but i also feel they need to show a little more on people and styles speed tv has a place to leave feedback about shows i feel we need to voice our opions to speed about the show so that maybe it will get even better


----------



## lowriders2choppers

my opinion it is a good show. seeing Fonzy and OG Able on tv was pretty cool. and Danny showing everyone that thier are some good guys in lowriding still!

the bomb special with El Pachuco was nice.....showing all the accessories and what they mean and why we dig them up at swapmeets, junkyards, and the internet.


----------



## stillchippin

I love the show think it's Great!!!! big props to speed for doin it!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer

Vida :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

I like the show it needs to be longer,they need to skip those parts were vida poses.It would be better to have some oldschool music in the background instead of that raggaeton bs,so it can have a west coast feel.


----------



## DUVAL

SHIT THE SHOW OF ALL SHOWS WAS ON LAST NIGHT.. REPEAT BUT STILL MY FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

HEY GUYS THE SHOW IS GOOD I AGREE AND YEA 2 MANY COMMERCIALS. NOW ALOT OF PEEPS CAN SEE WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT AND HOW MUCH DEDICATION AND TIME WE PUT INTO OUR CARS.......... SO THEY CAN'T SAY IT'S GANGBANGIN SHIT!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

The next one is on tonight again :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

TTT

SHOULD OF GOT A BETTER HOST.....

THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE MORE OF A BUILD UP PROCESS....
I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A COMPLETE BUILDUP! LIKE THEY DO WITH THE HOT ROD AND CHOPPER SHOWS


----------



## AndrewH

havnt seen it yet but i didnt like the host choice either. what times does it come on? from what i remember, it was like 3 in the morning or some crap.


----------



## ElMonte74'

in about 36 mins it starts :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Im going to check it out tonight.


----------



## ElMonte74'

this episode got me inspired to work on my car because i saw what my 74' monte would look like if i put work into it :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE

good one 2nite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10109311
> *good one 2nite!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:yes:


----------



## HITHARD

THIS EPISODE WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 81 cuttin

Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## bigabdaddy

Great show, Vida held it down. We'll see if the next show can hang.


----------



## dj hearse

i like it.i hope this will get more people involved into lowriding and understand what its all about and the dedication the people have that been doing this for years.i hope they do a special on the picnics the car clubs put on and how professional and family oriented they are. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

great show tonight, great motivation to keep building clean cars  

and Vida was lookin :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## skunk

If you really want to see this show last, you gotta send an email to speed tv, because i checked out their forums, and it was nothin but people bitchin about lowlows on a "SPEED" channel. If we don't let them know we are watching, and enjoying the show, then it's.........file 13 for "LININ THE LOW LIFE" I'm just sayin......let them know 

Emily


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10110008
> *If you really want to see this show last, you gotta send an email to speed tv, because i checked out their forums, and it was nothin but people bitchin about lowlows on a "SPEED" channel. If we don't let them know we are watching, and enjoying the show, then it's.........file 13 for "LININ THE LOW LIFE"        I'm just sayin......let them know
> 
> Emily
> *


u got a link to this i cant beleive people are bitchin probly the hardcore ass drag racer types that watch every episode of pinks and rock a mullet :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 6 2008, 10:54 PM~10109225
> *this episode got me inspired to work on my car because i saw what my 74' monte would look like if i put work into it :biggrin:
> *


that monte was fuckin nice i love those mid seventies montes


----------



## skunk

I just went to www.speedtv.com and did search + living the low life, and it pulled up the forums.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Mar 6 2008, 11:46 AM~10104150
> *HEY GUYS THE SHOW IS GOOD I AGREE AND YEA 2 MANY COMMERCIALS. NOW ALOT OF PEEPS CAN SEE WHAT LOWRIDING  IS REALLY ABOUT AND HOW MUCH DEDICATION AND TIME WE PUT INTO OUR CARS.......... SO THEY CAN'T SAY IT'S GANGBANGIN SHIT!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i never really cared what anybody thought.


----------



## allbusiness

I agree we need to show our comments to speed or it will be a wrap for this show........


----------



## Low_Ryde

good show, i like it... vida just needs to shut up and shake her ass like she was doing next to that regal and itll be even better


----------



## smiley_62

I liked that Monte Homie's hydraulics lifted.. and that blue frame was sick!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10110245
> *I liked that Monte Homie's hydraulics lifted.. and that blue frame was sick!
> *


which one the 74' :biggrin: if its that one then hell yeah it was tight gave a little inspiration to work on mine :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10110314
> *which one the 74' :biggrin: if its that one then hell yeah it was tight gave a little inspiration to work on mine :biggrin:
> *


yup that one homie... and the blue frame was at prohoppers.. :biggrin:


----------



## skunk

I started a topic in the speed tv boards......go to speed tv, register, go to BOARDS, the topic is LAUNCH HOUR, and the thread is LIVING the LOW LIFE. Hopefully not too much trash talk will go down over night. Go there and let them know your watching. :scrutinize: 

You can also send feed back ( EMAIL) once you have registered. I did this as well.
Em


----------



## DownLow64

So far Five star ratings

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/filter/originals/P8/


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10110402
> *I started a topic in the speed tv boards......go to speed tv, register, go to BOARDS, the topic is LAUNCH HOUR, and the thread is LIVING the LOW LIFE. Hopefully not too much trash talk will go down over night. Go there and let them know your watching. :scrutinize:
> 
> You can also send feed back ( EMAIL) once you have registered. I did this as well.
> Em
> *


:0 :biggrin:  and i have 2 accounts one is LOWRIDER74 and the other is Big_Vato23


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10110383
> *yup that one homie... and the blue frame was at prohoppers..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know both my dad and me where sitting on the edge of the bed looking at with baba's going down are chin because of it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10110402
> *I started a topic in the speed tv boards......go to speed tv, register, go to BOARDS, the topic is LAUNCH HOUR, and the thread is LIVING the LOW LIFE. Hopefully not too much trash talk will go down over night. Go there and let them know your watching. :scrutinize:
> 
> You can also send feed back ( EMAIL) once you have registered. I did this as well.
> Em
> *


i give up, i'm logged in and dont see a reply button


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 6 2008, 11:36 PM~10110525
> *:biggrin: I know both my dad and me where sitting on the edge of the bed looking at with baba's going down are chin because of it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me and my homies were to... love to see lowlows on tv...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 11:37 PM~10110534
> *i give up, i'm logged in and dont see a reply button
> *


I know i had the problem to just hit the refresh button a couple times :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10110551
> *:biggrin:  me and my homies were to... love to see lowlows on tv...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2008, 01:00 AM~10110669
> *I know i had the problem to just hit the refresh button a couple times :biggrin:
> *


still nothing. :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10110722
> *still nothing.  :angry:
> *


Hmmm. well then IDK what to do :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

o well, i'd prolly cuss out those nascar ******** anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

Next week its gonna be about the De Albas and ELITE C.C.! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 7 2008, 12:38 AM~10110845
> *Next week its gonna be about the De Albas and ELITE C.C.!  :cheesy:
> *


So does that mean its gonna be the La Familia episode :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2008, 12:40 AM~10110852
> *So does that mean its gonna be the La Familia episode :biggrin:
> *


Yup


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 6 2008, 10:32 PM~10110180
> *good show, i like it... vida just needs to shut up and shake her ass like she was doing next to that regal and itll be even better
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 2 2008, 04:36 PM~10071035
> *my opinion it is a good show.   seeing Fonzy and OG Able on tv was pretty cool.   and Danny showing everyone that thier are some good guys in lowriding still!
> 
> the bomb special with El Pachuco was nice.....showing all the accessories and what they mean and why we dig them up at swapmeets, junkyards, and the internet.
> *


i missed the ARTIST Show...DAMN

last night was alright....not a big hopper fan....

wish they would do a complete build!! see all the reall shit talking...lol


----------



## bigstew22

Dam good show , Its about time they are starting to showcase some of the pioneers and real cats who are on top of the game . Regardless of what you Ignant azz fools say about vida this and vida aint that ...............Shittttttttttttttttt that heffa can get it from da back fo sho


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 7 2008, 12:59 PM~10112898
> *i missed the ARTIST Show...DAMN
> 
> last night was alright....not a big hopper fan....
> 
> wish they would do a complete build!! see all the reall shit talking...lol
> *



it was a good one, have it saved on my DVR! the bomb one is good too with Pachuco car club!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 7 2008, 12:45 AM~10110868
> *Yup
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg

i know yall seen the dena 4 cuty (take all fades) on the bumper on last night show


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Mar 7 2008, 10:35 PM~10118009
> *i know yall seen the dena 4 cuty (take all fades) on the bumper on last night show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

i just saw the hydraulic episode, it was really good


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 8 2008, 11:00 PM~10124822
> *i just saw the hydraulic episode, it was really good
> *


Shit I missed that one. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 23 2008, 10:45 AM~9762936
> *im gonna be vidas co- host
> *


thats crazy they just hired me to powder her ass :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10115407
> *it was a good one, have it saved on my DVR!  the bomb one is good too with Pachuco car club!
> *


THE FIRST EPISODE WAS COOL!

IM WAITING FOR THE DVD TAPE RELEASE!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 7 2008, 06:04 PM~10115127
> *Dam good show , Its about time they are starting to showcase some of the pioneers and real cats who are on top of the game . Regardless of what you Ignant  azz fools  say about vida this and vida aint that ...............Shittttttttttttttttt that heffa can get it from da back fo sho
> *



I'd fuck her face to face for reals :yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 9 2008, 03:45 AM~10125290
> *I'd fuck her face to face for reals :yes:
> *


JUST ONE OF THEM FOLKS BETTER LEFT ON THE COVER OF A MAGAZINES FOR US TO GUAK AT!


----------



## Oldtimer

Anyone find a way to catch previous episodes (online or anywhere)? 

Missed the first one


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

yeah i seen the hydros one , but on my dvr said it was spouse to be car clubs anyone else have that problem


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 7 2008, 05:04 PM~10115127
> *Dam good show , Its about time they are starting to showcase some of the pioneers and real cats who are on top of the game . Regardless of what you Ignant  azz fools  say about vida this and vida aint that ...............Shittttttttttttttttt that heffa can get it from da back fo sho
> *


agreed. what up stew!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 06:16 PM~10128349
> *yeah i seen the hydros one , but on my dvr said it was spouse to be car clubs anyone else have that problem
> *


i think that is next week talking about clubs and plaques and shit hmmm


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 05:16 PM~10128349
> *yeah i seen the hydros one , but on my dvr said it was spouse to be car clubs anyone else have that problem
> *


same here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 05:16 PM~10128349
> *yeah i seen the hydros one , but on my dvr said it was spouse to be car clubs anyone else have that problem
> *


x2 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 9 2008, 07:57 PM~10129010
> *same here
> *


so did the car club one air


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 07:24 PM~10129206
> *so did the car club one air
> *


next week :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 9 2008, 07:57 PM~10129010
> *same here
> *


so did the car club one air


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 07:41 PM~10129365
> *so did the car club one air
> *


 does any one know what time its on in san diego
:dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT starts in 1 mins.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

is my dvr trippin or did i miss a new show last night? or is tonight the new show?


oh,nevermind.. see that now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10162966
> *is my dvr trippin or did i miss a new show last night?    or is tonight the new show?
> oh,nevermind.. see that now
> *


:rofl: . People who have sat or cable and a description of the show and it says bagged don't change it, it is the new show :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2008, 08:37 PM~10163011
> *:rofl: .  If people who have sat or cable and a description of the show and it says bagged don't change it, it is the new show :biggrin:
> *


:uh: bagged huh? i know better seen that one already.. so whats the episode 2nite? mi familia?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10163027
> *:uh:    bagged huh?  i know better seen that one already.. so whats the episode 2nite? mi familia?
> *


yes :yes: cause speed messed up the guide i guess :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

1st episode bombs
2nd episode hydraulics

can't wait for the third


----------



## TECHNIQUES

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Mar 13 2008, 07:55 PM~10163159
> *1st episode bombs
> 2nd episode hydraulics
> 
> can't wait for the third
> *



1st bombs

2nd painters

3rd hydros


can't wait for the fourth


----------



## 509Rider

Vida is fucking annoying, that bitch is fucking retated, shows ok other than they show the same shit over and over again.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I liked it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10163901
> *Vida is fucking annoying, that bitch is fucking retated, shows ok other than they show the same shit over and over again.
> *


starting to agree. with only a 30 minute show, you would think they could cut out the parts where they show her modeling with cars, and also parts where they tease you on whats coming up after commercial. know its only 5 to 10 seconds at a time,but over 30 minutes, that time can add up.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 12:34 AM~10164425
> *starting to agree.  with only a 30 minute show, you would think they could cut out the parts where they show her modeling with cars, and also parts where they tease you on whats coming up after commercial.  know its only 5 to 10 seconds at a time,but over 10 minutes, that time can add up.
> *


agree


----------



## Devious Sixty8

"i'm curious to see, the first flying car..but you know, we're gonna find a way to make em fly low!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8

according to schedule, i'm only seing two more episodes listed..

plush - interiors
laced- wheels


my question is, what after that? focus on a build? after sucess of overhaulin' and pimp my ride , monster garage etc etc.. just seems logical. or maybe city by city episodes?


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 01:00 AM~10164653
> *according to schedule, i'm only seing two more episodes listed..
> 
> plush - interiors
> laced-  wheels
> my question is, what after that?
> *


THATS IT


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2008, 04:29 AM~10165429
> *THATS IT
> *


There is supposed to be 13 episodes total.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

hmmm


----------



## smiley_62

Really good show about the DeAlbas and Elite last night..


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

WHATS UP MY FELLOW LOW-RIDERS. this is just my ( two ) i dont know about yall' but i've been waiting on something like this to come on tv for a loooonng time.........now we have it look what we are doin with it. at least they are reconizing us now. we have been on a negitive level for so long that we need something like this to turn it around. this may even intrest someone into putting a car together by seeing this side of it with families being involved. im sure we all want to see different things like hopping, car dancing, ect. if we keep talking it down and focusing on vida and how she is doing the show.......WE WILL LOOSE THE SHOW.....vida is cool i talked to her the other day when they where filming the zenith wheel episode. i rather look at her than some dude. you all have seen what is going on with the low-rider tours. we are losing attendence, and states. so give it a chance :thumbsup: .............by the way there are some nice pictures of vida, and a videos of cars hopping. and what went down at the filming of the wheels episode.....

on the wheels and tires page under...........zenith wire wheel coming to speed chanel topic (((((( PEACE ))))))


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 14 2008, 09:37 AM~10166923
> *WHATS UP MY FELLOW LOW-RIDERS. this is just my ( two ) i dont know about yall' but i've been waiting on something like this to come on tv for a loooonng time.........now we have it look what we are doin with it. at least they are reconizing us now. we have been on a negitive level for so long that we need something like this to turn it around. this may even intrest someone into putting a car together by seeing this side of it with families being involved. im sure we all want to see different things like hopping, car dancing, ect. if we keep talking it down and focusing on vida and how she is doing the show.......WE WILL LOOSE THE SHOW.....vida is cool i talked to her the other day when they where filming the zenith wheel episode. i rather look at her than some dude. you all have seen what is going on with the low-rider tours. we are losing attendence, and states. so give it a chance  :thumbsup: .............by the way there are some nice pictures of vida, and a videos of cars hopping. and what went down at the filming of the wheels episode.....
> 
> on the wheels and tires page under...........zenith wire wheel coming to speed chanel topic (((((( PEACE ))))))
> *


----------



## LTLL

Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed. 

1 Bombs 2/21
2 Artista 2/28
3 Bagged 3/6
4 La Familia 3/13
5 Accessories 3/20
6 Laced 4/3
7 Plush 4/27
8 Bikes 4/24
9 Impalas 5/1
10 Chola 5/8
11 Hoppin 5/22
12 Tuners 5/29
13 Queens 6/5

Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm. 
Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!


----------



## low350




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Mar 14 2008, 10:57 AM~10167502
> *Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed.
> 
> 1 Bombs 2/21
> 2 Artista 2/28
> 3 Bagged 3/6
> 4 La Familia 3/13
> 5 Accessories 3/20
> 6 Laced 4/3
> 7 Plush 4/27
> 8 Bikes 4/24
> 9 Impalas 5/1
> 10 Chola 5/8
> 11 Hoppin 5/22
> 12 Tuners 5/29
> 13 Queens 6/5
> 
> Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm.
> Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!
> *


yeah come out to NM film around here cause we got some good looking cars


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Mar 14 2008, 12:57 PM~10167502
> *Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed.
> 
> 1 Bombs 2/21
> 2 Artista 2/28
> 3 Bagged 3/6
> 4 La Familia 3/13
> 5 Accessories 3/20
> 6 Laced 4/3
> 7 Plush 4/27
> 8 Bikes 4/24
> 9 Impalas 5/1
> 10 Chola 5/8
> 11 Hoppin 5/22
> 12 Tuners 5/29
> 13 Queens 6/5
> 
> Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm.
> Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Mar 14 2008, 11:57 AM~10167502
> *Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed.
> 
> 1 Bombs 2/21
> 2 Artista 2/28
> 3 Bagged 3/6
> 4 La Familia 3/13
> 5 Accessories 3/20
> 6 Laced 4/3
> 7 Plush 4/27
> 8 Bikes 4/24
> 9 Impalas 5/1
> 10 Chola 5/8
> 11 Hoppin 5/22
> 12 Tuners 5/29
> 13 Queens 6/5
> 
> Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm.
> Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!
> *


tuners? :ugh: 

and queens? lets hope you mean the trailer kind, and not the other kind. :roflmao: 



oh, and .. vida? that you? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 14 2008, 10:37 AM~10166923
> *WHATS UP MY FELLOW LOW-RIDERS. this is just my ( two ) i dont know about yall' but i've been waiting on something like this to come on tv for a loooonng time.........now we have it look what we are doin with it. at least they are reconizing us now. we have been on a negitive level for so long that we need something like this to turn it around. this may even intrest someone into putting a car together by seeing this side of it with families being involved. im sure we all want to see different things like hopping, car dancing, ect. if we keep talking it down and focusing on vida and how she is doing the show.......WE WILL LOOSE THE SHOW.....vida is cool i talked to her the other day when they where filming the zenith wheel episode. i rather look at her than some dude. you all have seen what is going on with the low-rider tours. we are losing attendence, and states. so give it a chance  :thumbsup: .............by the way there are some nice pictures of vida, and a videos of cars hopping. and what went down at the filming of the wheels episode.....
> 
> on the wheels and tires page under...........zenith wire wheel coming to speed chanel topic (((((( PEACE ))))))
> *


well said.. as for mention of vida.. lets give thanks its her.. because i remember the host from "lowrider, art on wheels" the show they had last time.. and it look like they just grabbed someones drunk uncle at a bbq and handed em a microphone. lol


----------



## turbospirites

what about wrapped frames I know the speed guys would like the motors that the lowrider people build (talking about putting allot of effort in a motor!) engine department tech how hydraulics & air ride works. I mean come on there is ton's of stuff we do to lowrider's like the hotrodder's do!


P.S Pinks is full of BS people sandbag the living crap out of there cars It seems that you got to be an idiot to lose youre car just to be on tv. Originally running for pinks is one all out race one time run not 3 out of five races! The only thing that's cool about it is Pinks All Out it seems more fair.
You'll half to have more balls just for one all out race instead of cheating! 1 car lead 4 car lead that shit sucks head on is the best!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Mar 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10170796
> *what about wrapped frames I know the speed guys would like the motors that the lowrider people build (talking about putting allot of effort in a motor!) engine department tech how hydraulics & air ride works. I mean come on there is ton's of stuff we do to lowrider's like the hotrodder's do!
> P.S Pinks is full of BS people sandbag the living crap out of there cars It seems that you got to be an idiot to lose youre car just to be on tv. Originally running for pinks is one all out race one time run not 3 out of five races! The only thing that's cool about it is Pinks All Out it seems more fair.
> You'll half to have more balls just for one all out race instead of cheating! 1 car lead 4 car lead that shit sucks head on is the best!
> *


originally, i was intersted in pinks.. until i realized the format. i was excpecting 1 heads up race. guess its hard to fill 30 minutes with 1 race thats around 10 seconds.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Mar 14 2008, 01:57 PM~10167502
> *Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed.
> 
> 1 Bombs 2/21
> 2 Artista 2/28
> 3 Bagged 3/6
> 4 La Familia 3/13
> 5 Accessories 3/20
> 6 Laced 4/3
> 7 Plush 4/27
> 8 Bikes 4/24
> 9 Impalas 5/1
> 10 Chola 5/8
> 11 Hoppin 5/22
> 12 Tuners 5/29
> 13 Queens 6/5
> 
> Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm.
> Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!
> *


THANKS for the show... for real! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 07:00 PM~10170928
> *originally, i was intersted in pinks.. until i realized the format.  i was excpecting 1 heads up race.  guess its hard to fill 30 minutes with 1 race thats around 10 seconds.
> *


multi races would be cool


----------



## BIG_LOS

alot of people hatin on lowlife on the speed channel forum. :nono:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 08:31 PM~10171131
> *alot of people hatin on lowlife on the speed channel forum. :nono:
> *


link it so we can get in there and defend


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 9 2008, 06:16 PM~10128349
> *yeah i seen the hydros one , but on my dvr said it was spouse to be car clubs anyone else have that problem
> *


yeah i did.it said sumthing about the ruelas and it was the hydraulics episode.aint complaining but i would of like to see the ruelas one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 08:31 PM~10171131
> *alot of people hatin on lowlife on the speed channel forum. :nono:
> *


i can log in, but for some where theres no way for me to create a thread or even reply to one. i can't even email a mod to ask why..


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 14 2008, 08:34 PM~10171148
> *link it so we can get in there and defend
> *


http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/194822/


----------



## BIG_LOS

http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/196241/

its a different one but i think its the same people


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 08:36 PM~10171169
> *u can log in, but for some where theres no way for me to create a thread or even reply to one.    i can't even email a mod to ask why..
> *


u probably have to register


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10171581
> *u probably have to register
> *


ya i just registered on there...


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 09:52 PM~10171735
> *ya i just registered on there...
> *


yeah me 2.i used the same name as here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 09:06 PM~10171841
> *yeah me 2.i used the same name as here
> *


ya same here


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 09:28 PM~10171581
> *u probably have to register
> *


i am, logged in even.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10171894
> *i am, logged in even.
> *


ya it did that with me too...i had to log in like 3 times and it finally worked


----------



## BIG_LOS

it worked for me on the first try.


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10171894
> *i am, logged in even.
> *


did u use that link they send you thru email to verify your name


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 14 2008, 10:29 PM~10171992
> *did u use that link they send you thru email to verify your name
> *


thought so. but i'm definately logged in.. guess i'll try again


----------



## ElMonte74'

LETS GET THESE VATOS TO RESPECT US


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10171894
> *i am, logged in even.
> *


request a new password and then try to log in and then go straight to the forum.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10172089-->
> 
> 
> 
> LETS *GET* THESE VATOS TO RESPECT US
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets *make them respect *us.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 10:54 PM~10172166
> *request a new password and then try to log in and then go straight to the forum.
> *


o well, i just signed up for new name..and then it worked.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:58 PM~10172203
> *lets make them respect us.
> o well, i just signed up for new name..and then it worked.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless

:biggrin: :biggrin: This is the episode that I am waiting to see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 14 2008, 09:37 AM~10166923
> *WHATS UP MY FELLOW LOW-RIDERS. this is just my ( two ) i dont know about yall' but i've been waiting on something like this to come on tv for a loooonng time.........now we have it look what we are doin with it. at least they are reconizing us now. we have been on a negitive level for so long that we need something like this to turn it around. this may even intrest someone into putting a car together by seeing this side of it with families being involved. im sure we all want to see different things like hopping, car dancing, ect. if we keep talking it down and focusing on vida and how she is doing the show.......WE WILL LOOSE THE SHOW.....vida is cool i talked to her the other day when they where filming the zenith wheel episode. i rather look at her than some dude. you all have seen what is going on with the low-rider tours. we are losing attendence, and states. so give it a chance  :thumbsup: .............by the way there are some nice pictures of vida, and a videos of cars hopping. and what went down at the filming of the wheels episode.....
> 
> on the wheels and tires page under...........zenith wire wheel coming to speed chanel topic (((((( PEACE ))))))
> *



Couldnt have said it better myself!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Mar 15 2008, 07:50 AM~10173790
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: This is the episode that I am waiting to see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o' smiling ass. lol.. j/k fool..

oh by da way.. your suppose to have your hand on her nalgas. :yessad:


----------



## impala_631

nice,i gotta see the impala's one


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 14 2008, 08:53 AM~10165828
> *There is supposed to be 13 episodes total.
> *


 :yes: 


maybe if the ratings and viewer demand is high enough they will do another season. but thats a big MAYBE.

especially if they listen to the viewers of the other shows like Pinks, if they continue to cater to those people we will be doing good to see all 13 of the current episodes. all the "race fans" are already complaining to the network about the show saying that is doesnt have anything to do with "Speed" but at the same time Unique Whips doesnt have anything to do with "Speed" either and that show has lasted longer than ANY of those "race fans" wanted it to last.


SO THERE IS HOPE. the main thing we need to keep in mind, if you do email the network or reply on their forum, keep it clean and respectful. if people go on there and start saying stuff like "fuck Pinks or fuck this and fuck that" its definitely not going to help. I know its frustrating as FUCK to listen to the bullshit they are saying on their forum about lowriders, it makes my blood boil, but the best way to WIN is to "kill them with kindness" and show the Speed Channel that we are better than the cry babies who dont want the show to last.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:36 PM~10171169
> *i can log in, but for some where theres no way for me to create a thread or even reply to one.    i can't even email a mod to ask why..
> *


what web browser are you using???



if your using Mozilla or Mozilla Firefox sometimes some functions on some websites will not work because everything is written to work with Internet Explorer only.



(just a suggestion)


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 10:33 AM~10174509
> *:yes:
> maybe if the ratings and viewer demand is high enough they will do another season. but thats a big MAYBE.
> 
> especially if they listen to the viewers of the other shows like Pinks, if they continue to cater to those people we will be doing good to see all 13 of the current episodes. all the "race fans" are already complaining to the network about the show saying that is doesnt have anything to do with "Speed" but at the same time Unique Whips doesnt have anything to do with "Speed" either and that show has lasted longer than ANY of those "race fans" wanted it to last.
> SO THERE IS HOPE. the main thing we need to keep in mind, if you do email the network or reply on their forum, keep it clean and respectful. if people go on there and start saying stuff like "fuck Pinks or fuck this and fuck that" its definitely not going to help. I know its frustrating as FUCK to listen to the bullshit they are saying on their forum about lowriders, it makes my blood boil, but the best way to WIN is to "kill them with kindness" and show the Speed Channel that we are better than the cry babies who dont want the show to last.
> *


thats asking alot of me. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 10:35 AM~10174524
> *what web browser are you using???
> if your using Mozilla or Mozilla Firefox sometimes some functions on some websites will not work because everything is written to work with Internet Explorer only.
> (just a suggestion)
> *


naw figured it out. think i had a typo in my original registration. and never got email link. i was able to log in,but not do anything. i did it again, and everythings ok now.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Mar 14 2008, 11:57 AM~10167502
> *Hey guys. Sorry for the delay in getting you information about Low Life. We have been shooting almost non-stop. Here are the dates for future episodes on Speed.
> 
> 1 Bombs 2/21
> 2 Artista 2/28
> 3 Bagged 3/6
> 4 La Familia 3/13
> 5 Accessories 3/20
> 6 Laced 4/3
> 7 Plush 4/27
> 8 Bikes 4/24
> 9 Impalas 5/1
> 10 Chola 5/8
> 11 Hoppin 5/22
> 12 Tuners 5/29
> 13 Queens 6/5
> 
> Beginning with Episode 7, the show will start airing on Thursday at 10pm instead of 10:30pm.
> Thanks for all the great words on the show! As always, please let us know if there is somewhere you think we should be filming. We love to hear from the heart of it!
> *


You're doing great so far,a show like this is long overdue,don't let it die.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 08:05 AM~10174094
> *o' smiling ass.  lol..    j/k fool..
> 
> oh by da way.. your suppose to have your hand on her nalgas.    :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 01:21 PM~10175018
> *thats asking alot of me.  :angry:
> 
> *


well....im not saying be a kiss ass or a push over or anything like that.



but if those assholes want to diss lowriding, then make them look like the assholes, but do it in a way that makes us look like the good guys. let them make themselves look bad.


its already been a huge relief to see lowriding portrayed in a positive way on that show, which is definitely a break from the normal shit that the media does to us.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10175108
> *well....im not saying be a kiss ass or a push over or anything like that.
> but if those assholes want to diss lowriding, then make them look like the assholes, but do it in a way that makes us look like the good guys. let them make themselves look bad.
> its already been a huge relief to see lowriding portrayed in a positive way on that show, which is definitely a break from the normal shit that the media does to us.
> *


ok.. i took your advice..even started another thread..to break it down even more to speed and the gearheads

http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201102/


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10175137
> *ok.. i took your advice..even started another thread..to break it down even more to speed and the gearheads
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201102/
> *


i like your sig on there
“our cars are fast too,but vertically” :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 12:45 PM~10175146
> *i like your sig on there
> “our cars are fast too,but vertically” :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 11:45 AM~10175146
> *i like your sig on there
> “our cars are fast too,but vertically” :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10164425
> *starting to agree.  with only a 30 minute show, you would think they could cut out the parts where they show her modeling with cars, and also parts where they tease you on whats coming up after commercial.  know its only 5 to 10 seconds at a time,but over 30 minutes, that time can add up.
> *


X's 3


----------



## BIG_LOS

we need to put sum lowrider engine pics up there to show them how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

thats it.. good idea.. those registered on speedtv.com go bombard em with pics!!


----------



## six trey impala

sounds like a plan  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 12:43 PM~10175137
> *ok.. i took your advice..even started another thread..to break it down even more to speed and the gearheads
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201102/
> *


i think we pissed them off.
Error 
The following errors were encountered 
You are not authorized to view this forum 
im logged in so i dont know why its not working and i already replied before.wasnt talking shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 15 2008, 04:04 PM~10176032
> *i think we pissed them off.
> Error
> The following errors were encountered
> You are not authorized to view this forum
> im logged in so i dont know why its not working and i already replied before.wasnt talking shit.
> *


you can still log in, and go to forums,but they moved my thread to a moderator forum, we can't view.


----------



## BIG_LOS

sucks i was just gonna put sum pics up


----------



## Devious Sixty8

try putting at thread in fan fun zone..

http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewforum/7/


----------



## Devious Sixty8

better yet.. done


http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201211/


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 04:45 PM~10176192
> *better yet.. done
> http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201211/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 03:45 PM~10176192
> *better yet.. done
> http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/201211/
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

THOSE HICKS ARE REPORTING THE THREAD TO THE MOD :uh: :biggrin: 
http://www.speedtv.com/forums/viewthread/194822/P15/


----------



## six trey impala

fuck it at least they didnt bann us fromt he thread lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2008, 07:18 PM~10182988
> *fuck it at least they didnt bann us fromt he thread lol
> *


If I know them they will try to get us banned :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 16 2008, 07:20 PM~10183005
> *If I know them they will try to get us banned :uh:
> *


then we'll keep making new threads


----------



## Elite64

Here's a clip I put on youtube. I'll put more if i have a chance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDqIDkVBZQ


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10184503
> *Here's a clip I put on youtube. I'll put more if i have a chance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDqIDkVBZQ
> *



look's good!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10184503
> *Here's a clip I put on youtube. I'll put more if i have a chance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDqIDkVBZQ
> *


hell ya badass car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10184563
> *hell ya badass car homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro! i got some more clips on the way.


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10184503
> *Here's a clip I put on youtube. I'll put more if i have a chance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDqIDkVBZQ
> *


Damn homie.. your Lincoln is clean!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10184597
> *thanks bro! i got some more clips on the way.
> *


we're the new Lowrider generation gotta keep this lifestlye going!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 x2 Polo all the youngsters are age is the new generation


----------



## impala_631

just watch the family one,i didnt think it was good as the others


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10184716
> *we're the new Lowrider generation gotta keep this lifestlye going!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup with guys like us lowriding will never die! No matter what people say!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10184776
> *Yup with guys like us lowriding will never die! No matter what people say!
> *


EXACTLY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 10:45 PM~10184503
> *Here's a clip I put on youtube. I'll put more if i have a chance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDqIDkVBZQ
> *


coo. now broke ****** without cable can finally watch the show, like rest of us.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10184934
> *coo.  now broke ****** without cable can finally watch the show, like rest of us.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10184934
> *coo.  now broke ****** without cable can finally watch the show, like rest of us.
> *


x10


----------



## 3wishz

THEY SHOULD DO MORE TALENTED PAINTER LIKE..........BUGGS OF L.A. AND BUGGZ OF ARIZONA..........BUGGS OF L.A. BEEN PAINTING CAR SINCE THE 70'S...... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

well looks like it is going to stay around for a min the ratings are real good check it out

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/page/P64/


----------



## turbospirites

whens the next time its on?


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 17 2008, 10:29 AM~10187052
> *well looks like it is going to stay around for a min the ratings are real good check it out
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/page/P64/
> *


thats good


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 17 2008, 10:29 AM~10187052
> *well looks like it is going to stay around for a min the ratings are real good check it out
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/page/P64/
> *


thats cool. but thats ratings based on ratings given by those who go to site and take time to rate the show. thats not viewership based,and thats where the $ is at.


----------



## Elite64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM5Yzs7cC4Y

Here's part one to the familia episode. I'm uploading the other parts but im not sure if they'll get done tonite. Oh and some of the audio doesn't match the video, sorry about that. ENJOY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6l6_wK71wc


----------



## ElMonte74'

So I decided to to check both my emails and my speed account is under my yahoo account and well I look and I have 2 PMs from some of the people who talked down on our threads one put



> _Originally posted by Headfirst4Halos+2008-03-17 05:02 PM~~-->
> 
> 
> 
> Please change your signature. Swearing is not allowed in posts, so it is also not allowed in Signatures.  If you don’t change it, action will be taken against your account.
> 
> H4h
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I did change it but just a little bit. then the other one said
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RePose_@2008-03-17 05:08 AM~~
> *Your conduct has caused me to prune many of your posts for violations of the boards rules. Creative swearing, aggressive flaming posts are against board rules.  It’s not what you say, but how you say it.
> 
> R
> *


:uh: que creative swearing.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Mar 17 2008, 10:24 PM~10194022


You know this whole time I seen The Passion I never knew your familia did it.


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 17 2008, 11:40 PM~10194147
> *
> :uh: que creative swearing, que creative swearing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJq8PQIvOgU


----------



## Elite64

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJq8PQIvOgU


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 17 2008, 10:55 PM~10194266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

Part 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b_CJ6lGtuE


----------



## impala_631

they are playin 3 in a row starting in a hour,


----------



## Elite64

Part 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbUI9R33djM

I have two other episodes but maybe i'll upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Wackzaco

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 17 2008, 11:40 PM~10194147
> *So I decided to to check both my emails and my speed account is under my yahoo account and well I look and I have 2 PMs from some of the people who talked down on our threads one put
> Well I did change it but just a little bit.  then the other one said
> :uh: que creative swearing.
> *



Not to sound like I'm supporting or defending them or anything but them not liking or wanting to see lowriders on that channel and Forum isn't any different than Lowriders not wanting Donks and lifted cars with giant wheels on this site. 

Live by the golden rule and treat people the same way you would like to be treated. 

Lowriders going on that site and causing trouble whether you are right for it or not only validates what they hate about us. 

Which is probably something like cant have car shows with Lowriders because people start fights end up getting stabbed shot and or killed. 
Cant have Lowriders on our site because they go in just looking for a fight. Cursing at everybody that disagrees with them just wanting to argue about everything.

We Lowriders are always wanting other people to understand what were about. But you cant change what people think about us if were going out there and showing them why they don't like us. 

Everybody talks about this show being good for us because it shows how Lowriders are family oriented not all about gang bangin and we go in there acting like a bunch of thugs?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 17 2008, 11:40 PM~10194147
> *So I decided to to check both my emails and my speed account is under my yahoo account and well I look and I have 2 PMs from some of the people who talked down on our threads one put
> Well I did change it but just a little bit.  then the other one said
> :uh: que creative swearing.
> *


change your signature to "creative swearing 4 vida"  



> _Originally posted by Wackzaco_@Mar 18 2008, 01:47 PM~10198045
> *Not to sound like I'm supporting or defending  them or anything but them not liking or wanting to see lowriders on that channel and Forum isn't any different than Lowriders not wanting Donks and lifted cars with giant wheels on this site.
> 
> Live by the golden rule and treat people the same way you would like to be treated.
> 
> Lowriders going on that site and causing trouble whether you are right for it or not only validates what they hate about us.
> 
> Which is probably something like cant have car shows with Lowriders because people start fights end up getting stabbed shot and or killed.
> Cant have Lowriders on our site because they go in just looking for a fight. Cursing at everybody that disagrees with them just wanting to argue about everything.
> 
> We Lowriders are always wanting other people to understand what were about. But you cant change what people think about us if were going out there and showing them why they don't like us.
> 
> Everybody talks about this show being good for us because it shows how Lowriders are family oriented not all about gang bangin and we go in there acting like a bunch of thugs?
> *


no one is in there actin like thugs. if you go read the threads, you'll see everyone is on their best behavior including me, and thats a stretch for me.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 01:08 PM~10198214
> *change your signature to "creative swearing 4 vida"
> no one is in there actin like thugs.  if you go read the threads, you'll see everyone is on their best behavior including me, and thats a stretch for me.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killakali

I DID VIDA


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10201004
> *I DID VIDA
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt for the OG LTLL thread 


sucks working nights, but nice coming home thurs night to something saved on DVR. get to skip commercials even.


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

FEELZ GUD 2 C UR PLAQUE ON THE SHOW!! (WITHOUT HAVING A DAMN CLUE THEY WERE GOING TO SHOW IT!!) GOTTA LOVE THE INVENTOR OF DVR!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: tonights episode was really good :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman

Yup, good episode & my buddy Mike Ramos actually pulled it off and Vida seemed "smarter" this time out. Hmm, there's hope yet for her...speaking of "her," she signed my car in her own way.
~M~
:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Mar 20 2008, 11:48 PM~10218568
> *FEELZ GUD 2 C UR PLAQUE ON THE SHOW!! (WITHOUT HAVING A DAMN CLUE THEY WERE GOING TO SHOW IT!!) GOTTA LOVE THE INVENTOR OF DVR!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

good show. thought there would be more about wheels though.


----------



## nobueno

Good show last night! Good to see Mike Ramos and Marcoman's Rivi on the show!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Mar 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10218568
> *FEELZ GUD 2 C UR PLAQUE ON THE SHOW!! (WITHOUT HAVING A DAMN CLUE THEY WERE GOING TO SHOW IT!!) GOTTA LOVE THE INVENTOR OF DVR!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, I DVR them all.....


----------



## smiley_62

Greath show.. I liked that light blue glasshouse that was on the show to..


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 17 2008, 10:08 AM~10186908
> *THEY SHOULD DO MORE TALENTED PAINTER LIKE..........BUGGS OF L.A. AND BUGGZ OF ARIZONA..........BUGGS OF L.A. BEEN PAINTING CAR SINCE THE 70'S...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

cutty with the phatom grill/headlights.. mayne


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 18 2008, 06:53 PM~10201004
> *I DID VIDA
> *




















:0


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10201004
> *I DID VIDA
> *


what her make up? hair?


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 21 2008, 09:50 AM~10221363
> *Yea, I DVR them all.....
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 02:57 AM~10220726
> *good show.  thought there would be more about wheels though.
> *


actually last nights episode was about accessories so that means next weeks episode will be about wheels


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres how bad the schedule is screwed up  

1 Bombs 
2 Artista
3 Bagged(La Familia)
4 La Familia(Bagged)
5 Accessories(Laced)
6 Laced(Accessories)
7 Plush(bikes)
8 Bikes(Plush)
9 Impalas(Chola)
10 Chola(Impalas)
11 Hoppin(Tuners)
12 Tuners(Hoppin)
13 Queens(?)


----------



## 81 cuttin

ttt


----------



## 81 cuttin

ttt


----------



## dayton roller

i watch it last night it was pretty good


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2008, 02:03 PM~10224039
> *heres how bad the schedule is screwed up
> 
> 1 Bombs
> 2 Artista
> 3 Bagged(La Familia)
> 4 La Familia(Bagged)
> 5 Accessories(Laced)
> 6 Laced(Accessories)
> 7 Plush(bikes)
> 8 Bikes(Plush)
> 9 Impalas(Chola)
> 10 Chola(Impalas)
> 11 Hoppin(Tuners)
> 12 Tuners(Hoppin)
> 13 Queens(?)
> *


DAMN finally someone post the correct schedule!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10201004
> *I DID VIDA
> *


no mames :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10221363
> *Yea, I DVR them all.....
> *


i think everybody does :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

does any one know the name of the song played in the begining of the show if so can you pm me the name thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 21 2008, 07:40 PM~10225958
> *DAMN finally someone post the correct schedule!!!
> *


  The work you do is great man


----------



## Scrilla

Anyone Happen To Have Last Nights Episode Online? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by boricua619`+Mar 21 2008, 12:18 PM~10222976-->
> 
> 
> 
> what her make up? hair?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Mar 21 2008, 02:38 PM~10223901
> *actually last nights episode was about accessories so that means next weeks episode will be about wheels
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2008, 03:03 PM~10224039
> *heres how bad the schedule is screwed up
> 
> 1 Bombs
> 2 Artista
> 3 Bagged(La Familia)
> 4 La Familia(Bagged)
> 5 Accessories(Laced)
> 6 Laced(Accessories)
> 7 Plush(bikes)
> 8 Bikes(Plush)
> 9 Impalas(Chola)
> 10 Chola(Impalas)
> 11 Hoppin(Tuners)
> 12 Tuners(Hoppin)
> 13 Queens(?)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

"no one can understand why you're so happy over a piece of chrome"


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 21 2008, 07:40 PM~10225958
> *DAMN finally someone post the correct schedule!!!
> *


yea that was a good episode hernan, i seen you throwing down with the engraving!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 07:03 AM~10228338
> *"no one can understand why you're so happy over a piece of chrome"
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 09:03 AM~10228338
> *"no one can understand why you're so happy over a piece of chrome"
> *


X2!  :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

I DVR the series too.. it is a cool show but should be hour long. I would much rather see that show then Unique whips put another set of 24"s on an escalade. :twak: 

I am happy to come home after a long day and watch something that makes me happy... Goodtimes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10245723
> *I DVR the series too.. it is a cool show but should be hour long. I would much rather see that show then Unique whips put another set of 24"s on an escalade.  :twak:
> 
> I am happy to come home after a long day and watch something that makes me happy... Goodtimes..    :biggrin:
> *


they never did anything unique. they were "installers" day i saw them rattle canning a dash and door panels, i knew i'd seen enough. not to mention they sent cars out for paint.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10245723
> *I DVR the series too.. it is a cool show but should be hour long. I would much rather see that show then Unique whips put another set of 24"s on an escalade.  :twak:
> 
> I am happy to come home after a long day and watch something that makes me happy... Goodtimes..    :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10246073
> *they never did anything unique.  they were "installers"  day i saw them rattle canning a dash and door panels, i knew i'd seen enough.    not to mention they sent cars out for paint.
> *


Unique is joke, especially all the fawkin' guido's that work there and think their shit don't stink.


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea that lil fat fuck cracks me up. He really think he's doing big things.......lol Have you ever seen his wife??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 AM~10249395
> *yea that lil fat fuck cracks me up. He really think he's doing big things.......lol Have you ever seen his wife??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No....... :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 08:50 PM~10246073
> *they never did anything unique.  they were "installers"  day i saw them rattle canning a dash and door panels, i knew i'd seen enough.    not to mention they sent cars out for paint.
> *


fuck that


----------



## Psta

Finally saw one episode yesterday(#4 La Familia)
I was very happy with the positive way they (speed channel) are showing our lifestyle!


----------



## turbospirites

unique is a joke seems like basic installes, I did at elite customs we did allot more stuff then they show on unique, how do they rush there installers if youre building something unique anyways lol


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Mar 25 2008, 10:14 AM~10250580
> *unique is a joke seems like basic installes, I did at elite customs we did allot more stuff then they show on unique, how do they rush there installers if youre building something unique anyways lol
> *



Yea see what I mean.. I mean maybe its hard to find good CUSTOM work over on the east coast?? I don't know but if every "star or celeb" over there swear by those guys to be the baddest THATS SAYS SOMETHING... :nono: 

They need to either step their game up or speed needs to change them out with a real show out on the west coast, that maybe doesn't just cater to us lowriders but maybe does everything such as hot rodders, maybe some crazy import action, or offroad racing or anything in general.. just show us something that takes time, effort, energy and talent.. 

Thats what I value.. :biggrin: But thank Speed Channel for showing a meaningful show like "Livin the Low Life" I know I am thankful..

Lets keep the movement alive.... and everyone help support it some how, if you want it to stay active... :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 08:50 PM~10246073
> *they never did anything unique.  they were "installers"  day i saw them rattle canning a dash and door panels, i knew i'd seen enough.    not to mention they sent cars out for paint.
> *


x2


----------



## DREEGZ

tonight looks like the barret jackson auction took livin the lowlifes spot, atleast around here, and i dont see it airing until sat at midnight ...what gives?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 AM~10267205
> *tonight looks like the barret jackson auction took livin the lowlifes spot, atleast around here, and i dont see it airing until sat at midnight ...what gives?
> *


It jumps around sometimes it aires on Saturday mornings too.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 25 2008, 09:56 AM~10250050-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 25 2008, 07:51 AM~10249395
> *
> yea that lil fat fuck cracks me up. He really think he's doing big things.......lol Have you ever seen his wife??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> No....... :ugh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


Well you sure don't want to see her I can tell you that!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

There not showing it tonight :angry: God damn Barret Jackson :angry:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 01:14 PM~10269266
> *There not showing it tonight :angry: God damn Barret Jackson :angry:
> *


Damn for real? I been waiting all week for tonight.. :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10269286
> *Damn for real? I been waiting all week for tonight..  :angry:
> *


yup there showing Barret Jackson auction from Palm Beach :uh:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10269320
> *yup there showing Barret Jackson auction from Palm Beach :uh:
> *


That sucks!


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10269320
> *yup there showing Barret Jackson auction from Palm Beach :uh:
> *


That sucks!


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2008, 02:03 PM~10224039
> *heres how bad the schedule is screwed up
> 
> 1 Bombs
> 2 Artista
> 3 Bagged(La Familia)
> 4 La Familia(Bagged)
> 5 Accessories(Laced)
> 6 Laced(Accessories)
> 7 Plush(bikes)
> 8 Bikes(Plush)
> 9 Impalas(Chola)
> 10 Chola(Impalas)
> 11 Hoppin(Tuners)
> 12 Tuners(Hoppin)
> 13 Queens(?)
> *


Yeah, for real. I was like what and what happened to todays show? Is that all the episodes? They need to keep it going following some long term projects and such.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10269385
> *That sucks!
> *


x2 :uh: hows the 62.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Mar 27 2008, 01:33 PM~10269419
> *Yeah, for real. I was like what and what happened to todays show? Is that all the episodes? They need to keep it going following some long term projects  and such.
> *


Yeah they need to do a some builds on there


----------



## Devious Sixty8

dunno what channel ya'll watching,but i'm watching it now.. vida talkin about LIL right now.


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 02:06 PM~10269733
> *x2 :uh: hows the 62.
> *


Its good homie.. I just installed a color bar on it.. :thumbsup: How's your Monte...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 04:06 PM~10270576
> *Its good homie.. I just installed a color bar on it.. :thumbsup: How's your Monte...
> *


good I put a dash cover on it and it looks alittle better check the link in my sig


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 04:03 PM~10270552
> *dunno what channel ya'll watching,but i'm watching it now..    vida talkin about LIL right now.
> *


 :angry: I have to wait till 830 to see if there actually showing it :uh:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 05:26 PM~10271127
> *good I put a dash cover on it and it looks alittle better check the link in my sig
> *


cool.. man.. it looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 07:28 PM~10271137
> *:angry: I have to wait till 830 to see if there actually showing it :uh:
> *


9:30 for me.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2008, 03:03 PM~10224039
> *heres how bad the schedule is screwed up
> 
> 1 Bombs
> 2 Artista
> 3 Bagged(La Familia)
> 4 La Familia(Bagged)
> 5 Accessories(Laced)
> 6 Laced(Accessories)
> 7 Plush(bikes)
> 8 Bikes(Plush)
> 9 Impalas(Chola)
> 10 Chola(Impalas)
> 11 Hoppin(Tuners)
> 12 Tuners(Hoppin)
> 13 Queens(?)
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 06:28 PM~10271137
> *:angry: I have to wait till 830 to see if there actually showing it :uh:
> *


ok i'm lying.. i aint even home. come on, look at quote under my avatar.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Did it come on tonite? My DVR didn't pick it up :angry: Usually comes on at 730pm and 1030pm but the Barrett Jackson auction is on. . . . wtf?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:35 PM~10273345
> *Did it come on tonite?  My DVR didn't pick it up :angry:  Usually comes on at 730pm and 1030pm but the Barrett Jackson auction is on. . . .  wtf?
> *


don't look like it. :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 08:32 PM~10272724
> *ok i'm lying..  i aint even home.  come on, look at quote under my avatar.
> *


I knew that :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 05:51 PM~10271343
> *cool.. man.. it looks clean! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 27 2008, 11:35 PM~10273345
> *Did it come on tonite?  My DVR didn't pick it up :angry:  Usually comes on at 730pm and 1030pm but the Barrett Jackson auction is on. . . .  wtf?
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Barrett Jackson Auctions FUCKING SUCK........serious


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 06:03 PM~10270552
> *dunno what channel ya'll watching,but i'm watching it now..    vida talkin about LIL right now.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10275684
> *:dunno:
> *





> *Devious Sixty8
> post Today, 12:08 AM
> 
> 
> I'm prolly lying
> *****
> Posts: 15,735
> Joined: Apr 2006
> From: h-town
> *


----------



## skunk

I was forced to watch b-ball, Go Louisville, Was rooting for Western Kentucky too, but any how was pretty shitty about the damn car auction, maybe next week. Hope they get their titles right.
Emily


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 28 2008, 06:21 AM~10275175
> *Barrett Jackson Auctions FUCKING SUCK........serious
> *



it can get really boring but dammm :0 some of them rides are amazing!!! I watch it to see the sweetest rarest cars that come on there...  but it is kinda a shame to see those cars being auctioned I would wanna keep my super clean ride than sell it.. ya know.. but it does get boring...

I even seen some get sold for like 6000 $ thats It.. WOW

I would like to attend one to see how it goes down.. thats how much of a car lover I am..  :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87

Was there a re-run this week?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Mar 28 2008, 11:57 PM~10281820
> *Was there a re-run this week?
> *


normal new episode, was replace or overridden by barrett jackson auction. rest of the weeks repeats, look to be "the bombs" repeat. 


according to what it scheduled, we will have a new episode next week, RIMS episode.. after that, that ends all the listed episodes. and thing we stuck with repeats.


----------



## EAR Impala

I appreciate Joe Ray and all the others reppin our life style with class and suport for all of us. Thanks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

lets just hope barrett jackson was an occassional fluke, and next week it'll be back to normal, with the RIMS episode.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 02:21 AM~10288134
> *lets just hope barrett jackson was an occassional fluke, and next week it'll be back to normal, with the RIMS episode.
> *


x2


----------



## dayton roller

i saw it last night i it's was all about them bombs don't know if it was new or a repeat first time i seen this one comes on again tonite at midnight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Mar 30 2008, 03:08 PM~10290625
> *i saw it last night i it's was all about them bombs don't know if it was new or a repeat first time i seen this one comes on again tonite at midnight
> *


yea that was the first show damn have to wait to see if it comes on again next thursday


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 03:09 PM~10290633
> *yea that was the first show damn have to wait to see if it comes on again next thursday
> *


according to dish network schedule next thurs will be the rims episode.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10290668
> *according to dish network schedule next thurs will be the rims episode.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## TEKILA61904

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10290728
> *nice :biggrin:
> *



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RM5Yzs7cC4Y&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RM5Yzs7cC4Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## TEKILA61904

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RM5Yzs7cC4Y


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 08:09 PM~10290633
> *yea that was the first show damn have to wait to see if it comes on again next thursday
> *


it's comin on again tonite at midnight same show about the bombs


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Mar 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10290756
> *<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RM5Yzs7cC4Y&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RM5Yzs7cC4Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> *


is that mr. criminal in your avater?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 02:21 AM~10288134
> *lets just hope barrett jackson was an occassional fluke, and next week it'll be back to normal, with the RIMS episode.
> *


Low life will be on. The next barret jackson auction is in sept. or oct. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

The episode's I've seen so far were pretty good... They have a good model also  . Actually she's done a pretty decent job and she's easy to watch.. Let's hope it get's good rating and continues to air...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10293113
> *The episode's I've seen so far were pretty good... They have a good model also  . Actually she's done a pretty decent job and she's easy to watch.. Let's hope it get's good rating and continues to air...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Mar 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10291383-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's comin on again tonite at midnight same show about the bombs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hiroshima?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Mar 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10292978
> *Low life will be on.  The next barret jackson auction is in sept. or oct.  :biggrin:
> *


barrett jackson pisses me off as it is, rich fk'rs with enough cash to buy showroom quality classics.. like they grocery shopping.. make me wanna slap da fk'rs.. :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10293795
> *hiroshima?
> barrett jackson pisses me off as it is,  rich fk'rs with enough cash to buy showroom quality classics.. like they grocery shopping.. make me wanna slap da fk'rs..  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: x2 :angry:


----------



## smiley_62

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

its on tonight and its supposed to be the correct episode :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10327042
> *its on tonight and its supposed to be the correct episode :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 3 2008, 03:24 PM~10327062
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:biggrin:


----------



## Abie

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohhh shit. Zenith looking good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

almost forgot..i'm here at job.. have to peep when i get home.


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

GREAT SHOW 2NITE!


----------



## ElMonte74'

yeah real great show :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

watching now..


----------



## lowridersfinest

cant wait to see the bike episode


----------



## Devious Sixty8

if schudule is right, next NEW episodes will be as follows..

artista april 10 (if thats mural/paint episode, its not new)
queens april 17
bikes april 24
impalas may 1


----------



## smiley_62

Zeniths are badass.. Makes me wanna get a set..


----------



## Devious Sixty8

mine :biggrin: was cool watching em made, now i know a female laced em up. lol 

"i'll die with my wire wheels and my memories, before i change now"


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 11:02 AM~10334464
> *mine  :biggrin:    was cool watching em made, now i know a female laced em up.  lol
> 
> "i'll die with my wire wheels and my memories, before i change now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIMS! :thumbsup: and that is a bad ass quote.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

every episode seems to have a cool quote.. 

"low and slow, and thats where its at" for example


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 AM~10334860
> *every episode seems to have a cool quote..
> 
> "low and slow, and thats where its at"  for example
> *


True.. and on the very first episode Vida said at the end of the episoe "We'll catch you on the "slow lane"


----------



## dayton roller

is tonite show about the wheels and rims


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 4 2008, 01:00 PM~10335403
> *is tonite show about the wheels and rims
> *



Yup it was on last night


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 4 2008, 07:30 PM~10335727
> *Yup it was on last night
> *


i miss it last nite but i will watch it tonite


----------



## 61bckbmbr

the quote of the night buy my homie Pooh "I'M AN INDIVIDUAL, WE RIDE EVERY SUNDAY. Big "I" baby


----------



## smiley_62

Individuals were looking good on tv... :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

good episode , nice zeniths , that 62 and towncar were real nice


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 4 2008, 11:45 AM~10333900
> *Zeniths are badass.. Makes me wanna get a set..
> *


Worth every dollar.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 08:47 AM~10332890
> *if schudule is right, next NEW episodes will be as follows..
> 
> artista    april 10    (if thats mural/paint episode, its not new)
> queens    april 17
> bikes      april 24
> impalas  may 1
> *



its not coming on next week,whats queens, show cars?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 4 2008, 04:03 PM~10336459
> *its not coming on next week,whats queens, show cars?
> *


didnt see anything on schedule. as for queens, i hope its show cars and not the other kinda queens. lol


----------



## dayton roller

"i'll die with my wire wheels and my memories, before i change now"  









[/quote]
damn right ain't no other kind of rim gonna replace over 30 years memory wire rims will never die other rims come and go but wires are a tradition and you don't fuck with tradition.
DAYTON AND ZENITH put in down for the lowriding game period and that will never change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 01:35 AM~10329507
> *ohhh shit. Zenith looking good.
> *


yeah zenith are badass but i never own a set myself but i know there quality ain't no bullshit there quality is just as good as dayton from what i hear.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

my set still boxed up.. waiting for their debut. 68 sitting on rusty chinaz right now. lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 TTT for Zeniths


----------



## juicyfruit187




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 08:47 AM~10332890
> *if schudule is right, next NEW episodes will be as follows..
> 
> 
> impalas  may 1
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 4 2008, 03:02 PM~10336443
> *good episode , nice zeniths , that 62 and towncar were real nice
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

they need to have some builds now.. maybe i'll LET em give my ride a makeover


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 03:48 PM~10357679
> * they need to have some builds now.. maybe i'll LET em give my ride a makeover
> *


X2
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HELL ID EVEN LET HOSS AT HOW HIGH HAVE AT IT,AND THAT DUDE FOR SOME REASON MAKES ME NERVOUS,aint met him in person yet though


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 03:48 PM~10357679
> * they need to have some builds now.. maybe i'll LET em give my ride a makeover
> *


x2 i'll let them work on my monte


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 10:19 PM~10360684
> *x2 i'll let them work on my monte
> *


xibit wouldnt touch that ride..




j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:26 PM~10360768
> *xibit wouldnt touch that ride..
> j/k    :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Caught the Zenith episode last night with my Individuals family flyin the I with pride.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:10 PM~10361219
> *Caught the Zenith episode last night with my Individuals family flyin the I with pride.
> *


your member Lone Star been trying to invite himself over to watch. keep telling em no. lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10348495
> *
> DAYTON AND ZENITH put in down for the lowriding game period and that will never change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


off topic, but Dayton HAS changed, they turned their back and dont give a fuck about lowriding.



Zenith is supporting it.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## bigstew22

I got a pair of 100 spokes and luv um !


----------



## The BIG M Biker

72 spoke Z'sss for me!


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2008, 04:54 AM~10361544
> *off topic, but Dayton HAS changed, they turned their back and dont give a fuck about lowriding.
> Zenith is supporting it.
> *


i don't give a fuck what dayton is doing now i just know what they done in the past for lowriding they rims put it on the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 8 2008, 01:46 PM~10364093
> *i don't give a fuck what dayton is doing now i just know what they done in the past for lowriding they rims put it on the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 9 2008, 01:05 AM~10367773
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 4 2008, 03:02 PM~10336443
> *good episode , nice zeniths , that 62 and towncar were real nice
> *


 THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 9 2008, 09:33 PM~10378490
> *THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley_62

Anyone knows whats tonight show is about?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2008, 09:37 AM~10380990
> *Anyone knows whats tonight show is about?
> *


nothing. Cause its not coming on tonight :uh: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2008, 10:03 AM~10381181
> *nothing.  Cause its not coming on tonight :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: Y


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10381245
> *:angry:  Y
> *


:dunno: I think they did it so they can finish taping the other episodes.


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2008, 10:36 AM~10381380
> *:dunno: I think they did it so they can finish taping the other episodes.
> *



Damn... that sucks...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 10 2008, 11:03 AM~10381542
> *Damn... that sucks...
> *


:yessad: yeah it does


----------



## big pimpin

I'm gonna get me some 5.20s and some 100 *spokers* and bounce all day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

slow thurs without new episode to talk about. :angry:


----------



## smiley_62

x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

x3


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

why the sad face beto


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

they are having a marathon tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 05:34 PM~10393687
> *they are having a marathon tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

best episode coming up.Upholstery!!!Bob & Sons,Henry's and i think AJ's.can't wait for thursday hno:


----------



## lowridersfinest

HOPE THEY SHOW HENRY........IT WAS A MARATHON EARLIER


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 04:31 PM~10393669
> *why the sad face beto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10402077
> *HOPE THEY SHOW HENRY........IT WAS A MARATHON EARLIER
> *



that's right.i missed it.can't wait til it's out on DVD.got to go buy me a PS3 so i can watch it on blue ray :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

JUS FINISHED WATCHIN THE OLD ONE WIT THA LACED SPOKESS... SHITT JUS POSTIN UP MINESS ..

BUTT I LIKED THA ARTISA EPISODE .. THAT GREEN OLDIES WIT THA SCARFACE MURALS WAS CLEAN THEN A BITCH.. CANT WAIT TILL I GET A BAD ASS PAINT JOB ON MINE!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

A BUDDY OF MINE JUST WALKED IN AND SAID THERE WAS AN EPISODE WHERE A GUY DOES PAINT/MURALS FOR 60 GRAND!! I MISSED THAT EPISODE. WHO DOES THOSE PAINT JOBS?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

thats DANNY D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 01:44 PM~10382459
> *I'm gonna get me some 5.20s and some 100 spokers and bounce all day!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

no new episode 2nite huh? :angry:


----------



## H8R PROOF

NICE SHOW...ITS BOUT TIME, BUT WHY AFTER EVERY COMMERCIAL THEY HAVE 2 KEEP SHOWN VIDA PHOTO-SHOOTS....IF U ADD IT UP,THATS 5 MORE min OF LO-LOs WE CAN B C n....... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 01:48 PM~10439773
> *no new episode 2nite huh?  :angry:
> *


yes it on at 7 pst tonight the episode is "plush" it's about interior


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 17 2008, 05:57 PM~10440939
> *yes it on at 7 pst tonight the episode is "plush" it's about interior
> *



it looks like it'll be good


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 17 2008, 05:57 PM~10440939
> *yes it on at 7 pst tonight the episode is "plush" it's about interior
> *


  as usual, its being dvr'd so check out when i get home.


----------



## ElMonte74'

wow it was on at a earlier time :0 Good episode like always :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

this was the best episode so far


----------



## Devious Sixty8

good episode , made me want a chandelier lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8

"how's that for livin' the low life?"


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10442740
> *this was the best episode so far
> *


i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece

good show :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10441905
> *    as usual, its being dvr'd so check out when i get home.
> *


x2.


im also recording them directly to my harddrive on one of my computers and im going to take the commercials out and fix the volume levels with Adobe Premier, should be more enjoyable to watch that way, lol.


is it just my cable provider, or does anyone else have problems with the sound level going up and down constantly. its like loud on minute and quiet the next.


----------



## Hernan

Congrats to everyone that has had the oppurtunity to come out on the show. Just wanted to give props to Henry from Herny's Custom Upholstery for last night show, good job bro!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 18 2008, 09:27 AM~10445848
> *Congrats to everyone that has had the oppurtunity to come out on the show.  Just wanted to give props to Henry from Herny's Custom Upholstery for last night show, good job bro!!!
> *


 :banghead: Damn it, I missed it! . . last week or two was re-runs so I thought they'd come back in the summer or something, by the way congrats Uce! you put it down on the show


----------



## LTLL

Speed is playing a block of Living the Low Life tonight (Friday) starting at 9pm. They play all 8 episodes from this season so far. 

Checking your listings. You can catch them all again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Apr 18 2008, 05:26 AM~10444815-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2.
> im also recording them directly to *my harddrive *on one of my *computers *and im going to take the commercials out and fix the volume levels with *Adobe Premier*, should be more enjoyable to watch that way, lol.
> is it just my cable *provider, *or does anyone else have problems with the sound *level *going up and down constantly. its like loud on minute and quiet the next.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> geek
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LTLL_@Apr 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10447162
> *Speed is playing a block of Living the Low Life tonight (Friday) starting at 9pm.  They play all 8 episodes from this season so far.
> 
> Checking your listings.  You can catch them all again.
> *


thanks vida :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 25 2008, 12:52 AM~9778698
> *did she do it willingly or did you hold her head down  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 18 2008, 04:26 AM~10444815
> *
> is it just my cable provider, or does anyone else have problems with the sound level going up and down constantly. its like loud on minute and quiet the next.
> *


I'm recording them on DVD and I'm having the same problem the sound go's up and down... :uh:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LTLL_@Apr 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10447162
> *Speed is playing a block of Living the Low Life tonight (Friday) starting at 9pm.  They play all 8 episodes from this season so far.
> 
> Checking your listings.  You can catch them all again.
> *


Thank you sir! ..


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 18 2008, 07:27 AM~10445848
> *Congrats to everyone that has had the oppurtunity to come out on the show.  Just wanted to give props to Henry from Herny's Custom Upholstery for last night show, good job bro!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

cant wait to see the bike episode


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 18 2008, 04:26 AM~10444815
> *x2.
> im also recording them directly to my harddrive on one of my computers and im going to take the commercials out and fix the volume levels with Adobe Premier, should be more enjoyable to watch that way, lol.
> is it just my cable provider, or does anyone else have problems with the sound level going up and down constantly. its like loud on minute and quiet the next.
> *


no but there is a really annoying sound coming from this broad that hosts it every time she opens her mouth,,,,but I don't think it has anything to do with my cable provider. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Someone's car was being worked on at Henry's. On thursday's show.  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10453228
> *no but there is a really annoying sound coming from this broad that hosts it every time she opens her mouth,,,,but I don't think it has anything to do with my cable provider. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/ with a body like this ill listen to what she has to say :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Apr 19 2008, 06:41 PM~10455593
> *http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/      with a body like this ill listen to what she has to say :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt


----------



## LTLL

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 12:55 PM~10447805
> *geek
> thanks vida  :uh:
> *



You wish Vida was writing these


----------



## 1DUCE

GREAT SHOW. :thumbsup: to all the clubs that was representing. Those are some bad ass low lows.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8

bikes on 2nite.


----------



## Boy.HighClass

damn that one guy had a crazy ass bike


----------



## Devious Sixty8

cool episode..but bikes are for kids. way i see it. once you old enough to drive, you better have gradudated to a car.


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 04:54 AM~10499013
> *cool episode..but bikes are for kids.    way i see it.  once you old enough to drive, you better have gradudated to a car.
> *


true dat


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10499013
> *cool episode..but bikes are for kids.    way i see it.  once you old enough to drive, you better have gradudated to a car.
> *


X2


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 25 2008, 12:46 AM~10498961
> *damn that one guy had a crazy ass bike
> *


x2 Hell, I couldn't even make out half the shit that was on it. That was more like an E.T. bike.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10499013
> *cool episode..but bikes are for kids.    way i see it.  once you old enough to drive, you better have gradudated to a car.
> *


THAT'S YOUR OPINION AND EVERYBODY IS ENTITLED TO ONE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10499013
> *cool episode..but bikes are for kids.    way i see it.  once you old enough to drive, you better have gradudated to a car.
> *


yea i moved on to cars then came back to bikes now i do all the custom parts them lol but really if the olders guys did not build the bikes they would die off cause not all kids can spend alot of money on bikes thats one reason my prices are lower than the rest cause i want to see more kids building these bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 02:03 PM~10501835
> *yea i moved on to cars then came back to bikes now i do all the custom parts them lol but really if the olders guys did not build the bikes they would die off cause not all kids can spend alot of money on bikes thats one reason my prices are lower than the rest cause i want to see more kids building these bikes :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 25 2008, 12:21 AM~10499210
> *true dat
> *


not true, some people like the bikes better than cars, if it was just kids it wouldnt be as big


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 24 2008, 11:46 PM~10498961
> *damn that one guy had a crazy ass bike
> *


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10512068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHAT THE HECK IS THAT???? THAT COULDNT WENT TOWARDS THE 64 SITTIN IN THE DRIVEWAY...JUST MY OPINION


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 04:43 AM~10498942
> *bikes on 2nite.
> *


that episode is my least favorite
i still haven't seen the impala episode


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10514938
> *that episode is my least favorite
> i still haven't seen the impala episode
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10514938
> *that episode is my least favorite
> i still haven't seen the impala episode
> *


naw it was the hoppers


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

anyone know what the next new episode is gonna be about?


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10514923
> *WHAT THE HECK IS THAT???? THAT COULDNT WENT TOWARDS THE 64 SITTIN IN THE DRIVEWAY...JUST MY OPINION
> *


why should he


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10518037
> *anyone know what the next new episode is gonna be about?
> *


how big of nipples vida has? num ...num .... :cheesy:


----------



## droppedltd

I THINK BIKES ARE 4 THE KIDS. I MEAN ALL THAT MONEY U SHOULD HAVE A SHOW CAR.............I DONT KNOW CASE IM NOT INTO THE KIDDIE BIKES


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 27 2008, 10:14 PM~10518037
> *anyone know what the next new episode is gonna be about?
> *


I think Impalas..... :0


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10512068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit dont even look like a lowrider bike :uh: Looks like a acid trip gone bad


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Apr 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10524169
> *that shit dont even look like a lowrider bike  :uh:  Looks like a acid trip gone bad
> *


its called a radical bike, just like las vegas doesnt look an ordinary lowrider car


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 28 2008, 01:21 PM~10522256
> *I THINK BIKES ARE 4 THE KIDS. I MEAN ALL THAT MONEY U SHOULD HAVE A SHOW CAR.............I DONT KNOW CASE IM NOT INTO THE KIDDIE BIKES
> *


that is far away frm the same price as a show car


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 27 2008, 09:18 PM~10518067
> *how big of nipples vida has?  num ...num .... :cheesy:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Sin Sixty

It must be a drag having the cops live next door :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Apr 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10511728-->
> 
> 
> 
> not true, some people *like the bikes better than cars*, if it was just kids it wouldnt be as big
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: lemme guess, you have a bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dayton [email protected] 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10514938
> *that episode is my least favorite
> i still haven't seen the impala episode
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Apr 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10527266
> *It must be a drag having the cops live next door  :0
> *


on both sides even.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

there was grown man in my hood, who ride on lil 20" bikes.. but he was retarded. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

one good part of the bike episode though, was the lil kid, explaining candy paint. and the lil girl, talking about her bike.


----------



## Toro

soooooooooooooooo, who is ready for tomorrow's episode?


----------



## topless_66

I am.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 29 2008, 12:07 PM~10531061
> *I am.
> *


what is it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10530478
> *soooooooooooooooo, who is ready for tomorrow's episode?
> *


tomorrow? did they change the schedule? new one ain't on thurs?


----------



## 187PURE

whats the new one about mawfuckas??


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:27 AM~10531231
> *tomorrow?  did they change the schedule?  new one ain't on thurs?
> *


Thurs?!?! I thought it was sundays....good thing I am getting my gal to DVR it on any instance of that show name...not for a scheduled day...that way it records whenever it comes out. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

:angry: server :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 04:46 AM~10529548
> *:uh:  lemme guess, you have a bike?
> 
> *


yeah, and i will never stop with bikes i will build cars cause i do like them better someday,but i will never stop with bikes


----------



## ElMonte74'

bike episode was good. I like the traditional ones and the originals thinking of restoring my old bike


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:27 AM~10531231
> *tomorrow?  did they change the schedule?  new one ain't on thurs?
> *


sorry...for some reason I thought today was wednesday....gonna go get a 12er of Modelos and some pizza for the show..


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 11:36 AM~10531327
> *Thurs?!?!  I thought it was sundays....good thing I am getting my gal to DVR it on any instance of that show name...not for a scheduled day...that way it records whenever it comes out. :biggrin:
> *


the shows air starting on thursday nights then they repeat it a few nights out of the week...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10531269
> *whats the new one about mawfuckas??
> *


IMPALAS


----------



## topless_66

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro




----------



## marcoman

Good seeing Jesse & company on the show tonight, almost got it six-four but I had to be different with my Rivi, lol!
~M~


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

IMPALAS, great show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i thought it was good :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10555556
> *i thought it was good  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Brent??? how you been?????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10555569
> *what's up Brent??? how you been?????
> *


staying busy as always hope all is well with the magazine


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10555579
> *staying busy as always hope all is well with the magazine
> *


everything seems to be going good...just taking it day by day......would be nice to have some Brent Reese pics....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 07:44 PM~10555598
> *everything seems to be going good...just taking it day by day......would be nice to have some Brent Reese pics....
> *



lemme know what you need i might be able to line a few things up


----------



## Hernan

Congrats to all that came out in the show. TORO, Brent, Jesse & espicailly finally CERTIFIED GANGSTER!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 07:38 PM~10555556
> *i thought it was good  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8

dammit.. 2 problems with todays show..


1 heffa called a luxury sport a buick.. (not vida, whoever that brawd is that does the narrating)

2 wanted to turn tv off when they kept yappin and yappin about lowrods and big rims.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@May 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10556714
> *Congrats to all that came out in the show. TORO, Brent, Jesse & espicailly finally CERTIFIED GANGSTER!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


sup Hernan........thanks on the props.......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 08:56 PM~10555737
> *lemme know what you need i might be able to line a few things up
> *


pm me your number B.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8

game killer.. mayne..

:wow:


----------



## Lambo Gator

Toro you did a firme job on livin' the low life pinche celebrity now :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 2 2008, 12:48 AM~10557996
> *Toro you did a firme job on livin' the low life pinche celebrity now :thumbsup:
> *


what's up bro???? you guys heading to Orange Cove this weekend???


----------



## Devious Sixty8

these are the next episodes listed. 

Tuners and Euros 

Hopping - This competitive activity can bring great respect in the low rider community. 
This competitive activity can bring great respect in the low rider community. 

Chola - It�s not just for the guys anymore, women are getting involved in the pursuit of the perfect low ride.


----------



## nobueno

Good show! Jesse, Mark and Brent well done! I too could have done without the "lowrods".


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 2 2008, 09:16 AM~10559079
> *Good show! Jesse, Mark and Brent well done! I too could have done without the "lowrods".*


x1000000


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 11:57 PM~10558052
> *what's up bro???? you guys heading to Orange Cove this weekend???
> *


Naw I gotta work all day Sat. :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

good episode last night  liked the part where the ls monte came :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

good show........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 2 2008, 11:13 AM~10560142
> *good episode last night  liked the part where the ls monte came :biggrin:
> *


hehehe...."see, that's why we like Impalas so much"


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557231
> *pm me your number B.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10557189
> *dammit.. 2 problems with todays show..
> 1  heffa called a luxury sport a buick.. (not vida, whoever that brawd is that does the narrating)
> 
> 2  wanted to turn tv off when they kept yappin and yappin about lowrods and big rims.
> *


did anyone else notice they called a 62 a 61 also?


----------



## EAR Impala

I thought I would sell my 67 Caprice cause I have a 66 Caprice that will surface this summer. But after last nights show - No Way!


----------



## Charrua

anyone got a link to the impala episode???


----------



## Low_Ryde

just saw the impala episode.... really good...   

wish i had my tre' with me so i could go out and roll :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

now they need to do a caddy episode


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@May 2 2008, 11:19 PM~10565059
> *anyone got a link to the impala episode???
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2008, 12:16 PM~10560934
> *hehehe...."see, that's why we like Impalas so much"
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2008, 10:37 PM~10569828
> *now they need to do a caddy episode
> *


naw


----------



## Impslap

I agree with the sentiment that they spent too much time focusing on the "Lowrods". Don't get me wrong, those cars are tight and I plan on building one sooner or later, but they should have just done a minute or two on that style. It almost seemed like they were pushing it as being a better way to build an Impala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by medici78_@May 4 2008, 02:21 AM~10570782
> *I agree with the sentiment that they spent too much time focusing on the "Lowrods". Don't get me wrong, those cars are tight and I plan on building one sooner or later, but they should have just done a minute or two on that style. It almost seemed like they were pushing it as being a better way to build an Impala.
> *


yeah.. seemed like they were giving stamp of approval on that shyt.. shoulda told other side of story where most of us say fk a lowrod lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 2 2008, 10:16 AM~10559079
> *I too could have done without the "lowrods".
> *


x2


whats up Jay?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10555556
> *i thought it was good  :biggrin:
> *


haha,,,im sure u did,,,,,,good job on there......!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10557189
> *dammit.. 2 problems with todays show..
> 1.  heffa called a luxury sport a buick.. (not vida, whoever that brawd is that does the narrating)
> 
> 2.  wanted to turn tv off when they kept yappin and yappin about lowrods and big rims.
> *



u forgot #3. ....when she called the 62' a 61' :twak:


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 4 2008, 06:04 PM~10572242
> *u forgot #3. ....when she called the 62' a 61' :twak:
> *


yeah and she call that white monte carlo a buick :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

just to clarify it was the brawd narrating that did that.. not vida.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by medici78_@May 4 2008, 02:21 AM~10570782
> *I agree with the sentiment that they spent too much time focusing on the "Lowrods". Don't get me wrong, those cars are tight and I plan on building one sooner or later, but they should have just done a minute or two on that style. It almost seemed like they were pushing it as being a better way to build an Impala.
> *


 :0 X4


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 7 2008, 10:02 AM~10598039
> *:0  X4
> *


  Me too!


----------



## sickthree

anybody got a link to download that last episode


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CadiRolo, *925eastbayrider*

i see you :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by medici78_@May 4 2008, 02:21 AM~10570782
> *I agree with the sentiment that they spent too much time focusing on the "Lowrods". Don't get me wrong, those cars are tight and I plan on building one sooner or later, but they should have just done a minute or two on that style. It almost seemed like they were pushing it as being a better way to build an Impala.
> *


 that why i didnt like that episode,it went in to long on them


----------



## smiley_62

Anyone know what show is on tonight?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 8 2008, 12:55 PM~10609045
> *Anyone know what show is on tonight?
> *


"chola" women in lowriding


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10609068
> *"chola" women in lowriding
> *


Thanks... good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 8 2008, 01:57 PM~10609068
> *"chola" women in lowriding
> *


well aight.. bitches and hood rats need some appreciation too!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 01:09 PM~10609171
> *well aight..  bitches and hood rats need some appreciation too!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

any body got pics of Memos 49 chevy pickup and Angel Baby 57' chevy pickup


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 8 2008, 02:57 PM~10609068
> *"chola" women in lowriding
> *


Nope. the tv guide is wrong it was "Queens" check out the web site for Speed Channel for the right episode.


----------



## low350




----------



## Devious Sixty8

mayne.. should call it queens vs. street.. after way some of them talkin. lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 10:15 PM~10613341
> *mayne..    should call it queens vs. street..    after way some of them talkin. lol
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

That was a great episode, enjoyed watchin it a lot..


----------



## Devious Sixty8

it was aight i guess. not one of my favs. 


dammit.. i wanna see some builds now..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 11:07 AM~10616573
> *it was aight i guess.    not one of my favs.
> dammit.. i wanna see some builds now..
> *


So do i


----------



## Tejano lowrider

Great show,i've been recording all the shows on direct tv,still trying to put together a prepective from the critic's view.i was checking out the forum and one dude said that we re all recovering addics trying to do something positive and that he and his dad don't like the show, maybe the show will highlight some of the great contributions that we have made to our communites in other fields other that our rides. I was really proud to see my personal friends on the tube that to me was the real highlight of the series. Joe rey stating that no other car sport can outdo lowriding made me feel good! check out the post's on speed tv.com-boards,you have to register to reply,but i wouldn't drag myself down to thier level,i'd just say how much i l love the show!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

PLUSH IS STILL THE BEST


----------



## Toro

Hey Nick...how's it going


----------



## Toro

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## CADILLACJON

good show, vidas got ASS


----------



## Hustler on the go

:yes: :yes:


----------



## ernbleez

when do they show reruns on pacific time ? thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@May 12 2008, 01:39 AM~10633123
> *when do they show reruns on pacific time ? thanks
> *


If you can TVO it, its on at all kinds of hours.


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@May 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10620017
> *Great show,i've been recording all the shows on direct tv,still trying to put together a prepective from the critic's view.i was checking out the forum and one dude said that we re all recovering addics trying to do something positive and that he and his dad don't like the show, maybe the show will highlight some of the great contributions  that we have made to our communites in other fields other that our rides. I was really proud to see my personal friends on the tube that to me was the real highlight of the series. Joe rey stating that no other car sport can outdo lowriding made me feel good! check out the post's on speed tv.com-boards,you have to register to reply,but i wouldn't drag myself down to thier level,i'd just say how much i l love the show!!!!!!
> *


Well Said Tejano Lowrider! We Are a Good Community of Friends!  

Let "them" talk at their level...


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 7 2008, 11:52 PM~10605389
> *anybody got a link to download that last episode
> *


looking to download the impala episode


----------



## lowridersfinest

not coming on this week


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## Lil Brandon

nice.


----------



## lil dreamer




----------



## Devious Sixty8

was last nights show a new one? if so they covered hydros twice. not bad episode though. mayne,that black impala was 3 wheel'n mean. 

and they need to stop letting vida hit switches. starting to think she's bad luck.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10723911
> *was last nights show a new one?  if not they covered hydros twice.    not bad episode though.  mayne,that black impala was 3 wheel'n mean.
> 
> and they need to stop letting vida hit switches.  starting to think she's bad luck.
> *


yea they had 2 shows on hydraulics yea she needs to just stick to eye candy lol


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10723911
> *was last nights show a new one?  if not they covered hydros twice.    not bad episode though.  mayne,that black impala was 3 wheel'n mean.
> 
> and they need to stop letting vida hit switches.  starting to think she's bad luck.
> *


The first show was about hydraulics.. and the one from last night was for hoppers.. both shows showed about the same stuff though.. still a good episode :thumbsup: 

Vida held that switch for too long on that 62


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10723963
> *The first show was about hydraulics.. and the one from last night was for hoppers.. both shows showed about the same stuff though.. still a good episode :thumbsup:
> 
> Vida held that switch for too long on that 62
> *


yeah.. locked it up quick. but i did same when i was learning..but that was just a g-body though. lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10723911
> *was last nights show a new one?  if so  they covered hydros twice.    not bad episode though.  mayne,that black impala was 3 wheel'n mean.
> 
> and they need to stop letting vida hit switches.  starting to think she's bad luck.
> *


She got better at it She did'nt break any of our cars when they were filming at our shop last week,but she did over lock once, we'll have to see which ones they will show on T.V.


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@May 10 2008, 07:30 AM~10622503
> *good show, vidas got ASS
> *


\
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Vida too heavy on the switch !


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by lil dreamer_@May 20 2008, 04:52 PM~10698319
> *
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10723963
> *The first show was about hydraulics.. and the one from last night was for hoppers.. both shows showed about the same stuff though.. still a good episode :thumbsup:
> 
> Vida held that switch for too long on that 62
> *


THATS WHAT I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW,THEY SHOW THE SAME CLIPS ON EVERY EPISODE


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10725546
> *She got better at it She did'nt break any of our cars when they were filming at our shop last week,but she did over lock once,  we'll have to see which ones they will show on T.V.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 24 2008, 03:09 PM~10728755
> *Vida too heavy on the switch !
> *


You too heavy on the gay............ :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+May 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10725546-->
> 
> 
> 
> She got better at it She did'nt break any of our cars when they were filming at our shop last week,but she did over lock once,  we'll have to see which ones they will show on T.V.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@May 24 2008, 03:57 PM~10728936
> *THATS WHAT I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW,THEY SHOW THE SAME CLIPS ON EVERY EPISODE
> *


yeah..gets old.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10742563
> *
> yeah..gets old.
> *


Better than nothing!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@May 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10748402
> *Better than nothing!
> *


For sure. I just hope they keep the show going.


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 27 2008, 07:10 PM~10748438
> *For sure. I just hope they keep the show going.
> *


x100000000000


----------



## smiley_62

Good show tonight... Lowlows looked clean cruising in sin city! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 29 2008, 09:48 PM~10767585
> *Good show tonight... Lowlows looked clean cruising in sin city! :thumbsup:
> *





too bad i dont have speed channel


----------



## desirableones61

Where can I watch it on the web?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

mayne.. glad show was about vegas.. cause schedule said "tuners and euros" lol


----------



## desirableones61

Somebody post it up.Im beggin!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@May 29 2008, 10:06 PM~10767777
> *Where can I watch it on the web?
> *



been lookin but cant find anything


----------



## tra1414

W.T.F.!!!!!


----------



## BIGBEN

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@May 29 2008, 10:06 PM~10767777
> *Where can I watch it on the web?
> *




x2


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

damn i been looking everywhere online i cant find any clips :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

cool episode.. vegas holding it down.


----------



## ONESICKLS

:biggrin: Next Episode Fri May 30 @ 9:00am ETVegas Style Rate this episode: 5/5 Stars :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@May 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10767814
> *Somebody post it up.Im beggin!
> *


Try speedtv.com


----------



## nobueno

Last night's show was great! Vegas is holding it down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10767765
> *
> 
> too bad i dont have speed channel
> *


I don't neither  I always go to my homeboys house on Thursdays! :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

watched it at Stevie D's and got it T'Vo'd at home...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

I think its on again Sat morn.


----------



## pink63impala

it was on this morning


----------



## B DOG

the last one is about tuners


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10783178
> *the last one is about tuners
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 PM~10783178
> *the last one is about tuners
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

No, that's the right episode, they just have the wrong title on the TV info, I believe it will air right after this weeks new episode


----------



## lowridersfinest

this episode sucked they only showed 1 lowrider


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 30 2008, 04:12 AM~10768942
> *damn i been looking everywhere online i cant find any clips  :angry:
> *




Same Here, Only Seen The Familia Episode On youtube... Wheres The Homie That Uploaded It? :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 5 2008, 08:51 PM~10809603
> *this episode sucked they only showed 1 lowrider
> *


I'm with you on that. They should've cut this episode out all together. It's called "hot import nights" not "hot Lowrider nights" so why are they considered lowriders. They can come to our shows but we're not welcome at their shows. Just my opinion


----------



## smiley_62

X2 I think if they wanted to do a show about "Euro Lowriders'' they should of showed more rides like Sabor A Mi... not fast racers..  Those cars are low for more handling :uh:


----------



## smiley_62

Was that Mr. Cartoon's 62 they were cruising in? They shoulda showed more of that :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10809668
> *Same Here, Only Seen The Familia Episode On youtube... Wheres The Homie That Uploaded It? :dunno:
> *


You mean 82' Lincoln IDK why he stopped


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 5 2008, 09:42 PM~10810110
> *X2 I think if they wanted to do a show about "Euro Lowriders'' they should of showed more rides like Sabor A Mi... not fast racers..   Those cars are low for more handling  :uh:
> *


I know :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

fk this episode! aint even about euro lowriders.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 01:08 AM~10810353
> *You mean 82' Lincoln IDK why he stopped
> *


----------



## stevie d

what the fuck is the last episode about fuking ricers n shit that aint no lowriding what a load of shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

I know those fucking ricers pissed me off by saying there lowriders :angry: and that asian dude pissed me off as well :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest

they didnt even show the euro from elite


----------



## dirty_duece

wtf happen to livin'the low life   :banghead:


----------



## EAR Impala

:uh:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 10:13 PM~10810389
> *fk this episode!    aint even about euro lowriders.
> *


x2 it was more racers :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 01:15 AM~10810746
> *I know those fucking ricers pissed me off by saying there lowriders :angry: and that asian dude pissed me off as well :angry:*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62

We like to ride LOW LOW LOW :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 6 2008, 08:38 AM~10812181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He did saying all the cars he done are lowriders their nothing but ricer crap. and that one vato with that escalade was wrong about the doors on it :uh: 

saying butterfly, helicopter, and jet WTF!

their gullwing, lambo doors ya dip shit :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10812976
> *We like to ride LOW LOW LOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 6 2008, 11:34 AM~10812976
> *We like to ride LOW LOW LOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That was a bad episode :angry:


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@May 29 2008, 10:06 PM~10767777
> *Where can I watch it on the web?
> *


iTunes $1.99 an episode  and u can put it on your iPod or watever


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i just watched it WTF is up with the japan dude :uh: LOW LOW LOW it got on my nervers


----------



## BIGBEN

STILL NO LINK TO THE VEGAS EPISODE FOR US POOR FOLK :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jun 6 2008, 01:59 PM~10813954-->
> 
> 
> 
> He did saying all the cars he done are lowriders their nothing but ricer crap.  and that one vato with that escalade was wrong about the doors on it :uh:
> 
> saying butterfly, helicopter, and jet  WTF!
> 
> their gullwing, lambo doors ya dip shit :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, he had one door that opened downwards, like a jet would. but still, fk his lade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGBEN_@Jun 6 2008, 11:06 PM~10816944
> *STILL NO LINK TO THE VEGAS EPISODE FOR US POOR FOLK  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10810746
> *I know those fucking ricers pissed me off by saying there lowriders :angry: and that asian dude pissed me off as well :angry:
> *


X1000 :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 01:59 PM~10813954
> *He did saying all the cars he done are lowriders their nothing but ricer crap.  and that one vato with that escalade was wrong about the doors on it :uh:
> 
> saying butterfly, helicopter, and jet  WTF!
> 
> their gullwing, lambo doors ya dip shit :biggrin:
> *


THAT ASIAN DUDE IS THE MOST FAMOUS TUNER BUILDER HE HAD A SHOW ON MTV,HE IS NOT INTO LOWRIDERS AT ALL HE JUST WANTED TO BE ON THE SHOW


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10812976
> *We like to ride LOW LOW LOW  :biggrin:
> *


Its too crazy.He said that shit quite a few times too.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 18 2008, 02:10 AM~10895166
> *Its too crazy.He said that shit quite a few times too.
> *


I think it was 8 times...heheheheh


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 6 2008, 12:34 PM~10812976
> *We like to ride LOW LOW LOW  :biggrin:
> *



"How u wide so whoa! Whoa whoa whoa!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8

for those of you who dont have cable (broke azz ******).. heres place you can pay $1.99 per episode to download.

http://www.bittorrent.com/users/speed/seri...8a-00e0815ef9b6


----------



## Devious Sixty8

anybody know if fargo automotive has a website? i can't find shyt. lol


----------



## bkjaydog

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: That escalade was but ugly. i just watched the episode now and i fought hard against changing the channel. holy shit ****** think they can do a million things to a car and it's hot. fuck that. that was the tackiest shit i ever saw. just because of ****** like that they say "less is more." :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## marcoman

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10898526
> *anybody know if fargo automotive has a website?  i can't find shyt.  lol
> *


Hey,
I have a number for Mike Ramos at Fargo, PM me if you still want it.
~M~


----------



## ONESICKLS

TTT


----------



## azrdr

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TAKE IT TO JAPAN, EUROPE ALL THEM OTHER COUNTRIES THAT ARE LOWRIDING AND DOIN IT 4 REAL


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jul 6 2008, 08:43 AM~11021334
> *Hey,
> I have a number for Mike Ramos at Fargo, PM me if you still want it.
> ~M~
> *


whats up bratha...


----------



## Charrua

a bit of the IMPALA episode..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP3KMIc3bO4&NR=1


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ttt for when new season start?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 AM~11157206
> *visit RHYDERS STREET WEAR AUG.3RD DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES AT THE DUB SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 12:21 PM~11215467
> *ttt  for when new season start?
> *




2x's  :cheesy:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 01:21 PM~11215467
> *ttt  for when new season start?
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8

*TTT for mother fk'n season 2 coming soon!! *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

DVR fried, got replacement.but lost all my saved episodes. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

any word on new episodes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 02:43 AM~11482223
> *any word on new episodes?
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 01:43 AM~11482223
> *any word on new episodes?
> *


majestics  episodes will be airing in feb :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11492054
> *majestics  episodes will be  airing  in  feb  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11492054
> *majestics  episodes will be  airing  in  feb  :0  :biggrin:
> *


feb? :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11501243
> *feb?      :angry:
> *


YA FEB IT IS KINDA LONG :biggrin:


----------



## EC31

So it is true, new episodes of Living low Life air again on January 20? Just something I saw after the low life marathon repetes the other night.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Dec 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12429763
> *So it is true, new episodes of Living low Life air again on January 20? Just something I saw after the low life marathon repetes the other night.
> *


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Dec 14 2008, 08:44 PM~12429763
> *So it is true, new episodes of Living low Life air again on January 20? Just something I saw after the low life marathon repetes the other night.
> *


 :thumbsup: show is cool, but vida needs to wear less clothing :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I've had two different people come up to me and ask about the name of the show. I have to say, I dont like the term "Lowlife" to describe what we do. I'm no lowlife.. Im a lowrider. Just my two cents


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2008, 02:22 PM~12435103
> *I've had two different people come up to me and ask about the name of the show.  I have to say, I dont like the term "Lowlife" to describe what we do.  I'm no lowlife.. Im a lowrider.  Just my two cents
> *


 :0


----------



## crown town baller

I saw them filming at the mooneyes x-mas party i talk to junior from oldies car club they did a hole thing about them should be airing in feb. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

shit, they had the Marathon on the other night. shit was cool. seen all the homies.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 15 2008, 02:10 PM~12435475
> *:0
> *



what you lookin at ??????


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Dec 15 2008, 11:07 AM~12433547
> *:thumbsup:  show is cool, but vida needs to wear less clothing :thumbsup:
> *


and less makeup


----------



## t_durden

Maybe she should do the show in a thong and pasties? :cheesy:


----------



## LA Style

LOL Im down w/ that


----------



## Homie Styln

How bout an episode about car's painted in your own back yard/garage.. 
Missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop...


----------



## RO-BC

cant waite to see the sick ass rollerz only episode shows us before and after vegas the cool thing is they filmed us in vegas cleaning house just to show how bad the big RO is


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11492054
> *majestics  episodes will be  airing  in  feb  :0  :biggrin:
> *


INDIVIDUALS EPISODE WAS'NT BAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2008, 02:22 PM~12435103
> *I've had two different people come up to me and ask about the name of the show.  I have to say, I dont like the term "Lowlife" to describe what we do.  I'm no lowlife.. Im a lowrider.  Just my two cents
> *


LOL DON'T TAKE IT TO HEART HOMIE. BUT I FEEL WHERE YOU COMING FROM. MY HOMIE WANTED TO USE THAT NAME AS A CAR CLUB (EVEN THOUGH IT'S TAKEN ALREADY). HE LIKED THE PUN, SAYING THE CAR IS LOW AND HE'S A LOW LIFE. I SAID HEY, IF THAT'S THE WAY YOU JUDGE YOURSELF TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 15 2008, 07:31 PM~12437767
> *what you lookin at ??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LOWLYFE!! LOL


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 07:12 AM~12443477
> *INDIVIDUALS EPISODE WAS'NT BAD
> *




:dunno: links anybody?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:15 AM~12443485
> *LOL DON'T TAKE IT TO HEART HOMIE.  BUT I FEEL WHERE YOU COMING FROM.  MY HOMIE WANTED TO USE THAT NAME AS A CAR CLUB (EVEN THOUGH IT'S TAKEN ALREADY).  HE LIKED THE PUN, SAYING THE CAR IS LOW AND HE'S A LOW LIFE.  I SAID HEY, IF THAT'S THE WAY YOU JUDGE YOURSELF TO EACH HIS OWN
> *


Yeah other than that it was a good season..


----------



## PERRO62

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2008, 12:22 PM~12435103
> *I've had two different people come up to me and ask about the name of the show.  I have to say, I dont like the term "Lowlife" to describe what we do.  I'm no lowlife.. Im a lowrider.  Just my two cents
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You took the words right out of my mouth... I'm a PO, but I sit behind the wheel of a six deuce rag on 13's. I love the cars, I love our lifestyle. Most people don't known the hard work that goes into our cars and the bullshit we have to deal with....


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Dec 16 2008, 01:09 PM~12445243
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: You took the words right out of my mouth...  I'm a PO, but I sit behind the wheel of a six deuce rag on 13's.  I love the cars, I love our lifestyle.  Most people don't known the hard work that goes into our cars and the bullshit we have to deal with....
> *


:scrutinize: Uhhh yeah I'm usuall dealin with bullshit ass PO'S tryin to fuck a ***** up!!


----------



## PERRO62

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 16 2008, 02:48 PM~12447076
> *:scrutinize: Uhhh yeah I'm usuall dealin with bullshit ass PO'S tryin to fuck a ***** up!!
> *


Only fuck with those who fuck up for themselves......


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2008, 12:43 AM~12442305
> *How bout an episode about car's painted in your own back yard/garage..
> Missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Dec 16 2008, 05:30 PM~12447505
> *Only fuck with those who fuck up for themselves......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn I needed that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8

so wtf..when season 2 start? can't find info. :angry: 

only thing i saw on speedtv site.. sounds like they listened about featuring different parts of the country. 










In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra* journeys across America *experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast; and summertime cruises in the Southeast. Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12513729
> *so wtf..when season 2 start?    can't find info.  :angry:
> 
> only thing i saw on speedtv site..  sounds like they listened about featuring different parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast; and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> *


 . . Starts in February


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 24 2008, 01:33 AM~12513773
> *. . Starts in February
> *


then tell them wtf is the xmas tree for! teasing ass ******.


----------



## Homie Styln

This show right wrong or in-different is at least an attempt by a TV netwwork to expose the country to the lowriding life style or Homie Stlyn, life Style, LOL... They had some good shows on murals and painting.. I actually got the idea for the patterens for my car from one of the shows..
It's had some good shows and some not so good but all'n all it's been a pretty good show.. I could do without Vida but may be she'll be a little more intune to lowriding after her first season. If she had any sense she would have done a little research on the subject before she went on the show.. Look'n forward to see how this next season holds up..


----------



## ajthewirewheelking




----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 11:28 PM~12513729
> *so wtf..when season 2 start?    can't find info.  :angry:
> 
> only thing i saw on speedtv site..  sounds like they listened about featuring different parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast; and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> *


starts jan 20th, atleast that what they advertised during the marathon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'll watch it anything that supports lowriders I'll suport it


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12514171
> *This show right wrong or in-different is at least an attempt by a TV netwwork to expose the country to the lowriding life style or Homie Stlyn, life Style, LOL... They had some good shows on murals and painting.. I actually got the idea for the patterens for my car from one of the shows..
> It's had some good shows and some not so good but all'n all it's been a pretty good show.. I could do without Vida but may be she'll be a little more intune to lowriding after her first season. If she had any sense she would have done a little research on the subject before she went on the show.. Look'n forward to see how this next season holds up..
> *


  Agreed. Anything that gets our rides out there for folks to see and appreciate makes me happy.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2008, 09:06 PM~12520907
> *I'll watch it anything that supports lowriders I'll suport it
> *


x2 brotha


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 27 2008, 04:35 AM~12535654
> *x2 brotha
> *


 x3


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2008, 12:55 AM~12514003
> *then tell them wtf is the xmas tree for!  teasing ass ******.
> *


..Now I think it starts Jan.28, but I'll see what I can do . . J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

*JAN 9TH*


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 24 2008, 01:13 AM~12514171
> *This show right wrong or in-different is at least an attempt by a TV netwwork to expose the country to the lowriding life style or Homie Stlyn, life Style, LOL... They had some good shows on murals and painting.. I actually got the idea for the patterens for my car from one of the shows..
> It's had some good shows and some not so good but all'n all it's been a pretty good show.. I could do without Vida but may be she'll be a little more intune to lowriding after her first season. If she had any sense she would have done a little research on the subject before she went on the show.. Look'n forward to see how this next season holds up..
> *


I totally repect your point of view, but I don't think she's researching squat. I think the producers' had good intentions and meant for the host to be a lil bit of eye candy and a lil bit of fun by screwing up and asking funny sounding questions. I think they wanted the average viewer to learn something, but w/ some sort of comic relief, not like a documentary that makes it too serious..Just my two cents


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 4 2009, 10:27 AM~12600628
> *JAN 9TH
> *


 :0 :0 . . . :thumbsup: , thanks, even better. By the way; I'm also looking forward to watching all the new episodes and learning more about all the other lowrider Families


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 4 2009, 09:30 AM~12600639
> *I totally repect your point of view, but I don't think she's researching squat. I think the producers' had good intentions and meant for the host to be a lil bit of eye candy and a lil bit of fun by screwing up and asking funny sounding questions. I think they wanted the average viewer to learn something, but w/ some sort of comic relief, not like a documentary that makes it too serious..Just my two cents
> *



x2 totally agree this show is intended for the younger crowd/outsiders. i enjoy it it i think to many people are nit picking. i think its great that they are giving outside exposure. cant wait for the new season to start


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 23 2008, 11:28 PM~12513729-->
> 
> 
> 
> so wtf..when season 2 start?    can't find info.  :angry:
> 
> only thing i saw on speedtv site..  sounds like they listened about featuring different parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra* journeys across America *experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast; and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 11:33 PM~12513773
> *. . Starts in February
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by B [email protected] 24 2008, 04:24 PM~12519220
> *starts jan 20th, atleast that what they advertised during the marathon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 09:21 AM~12600608
> *..Now I think it starts Jan.28, but I'll see what I can do . . J/K :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollerZ 57_@Jan 4 2009, 09:27 AM~12600628
> *JAN 9TH
> *


seen the previews the other day, they still say jan 20th. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 4 2009, 11:44 AM~12601000
> *seen the previews the other day, they still say jan 20th. :uh:
> *


damn I'll be at work I'll have to catch the rerun


----------



## Ragtop Ted

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 4 2009, 12:44 PM~12601000
> *seen the previews the other day, they still say jan 20th. :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:yes:


----------



## PABLOC13

Keep The Movement Going !!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 12:10 PM~12601148
> *damn I'll be at work I'll have to catch the rerun
> *


DVR it. i do.. along with my soaps. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

my gal digs chicks too, and said she wishes vida guerra was her girlfriend.. and i said same thing.


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 04:26 PM~12613040
> *my gal digs chicks too, and said she wishes vida guerra was her girlfriend..  and i said same thing.
> *


& I say this with GREAT respect : 

it is nice 2 have a good,solid & open line of communication with de Mrs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jan 5 2009, 05:04 PM~12613407
> *& I say this with GREAT respect :
> 
> it is nice 2 have a good,solid & open line of communication with de Mrs.
> *


well main gal is in prison, she aint got shyt better to do then write me a letter and express her feelings.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 4 2009, 10:30 AM~12600639
> *I totally repect your point of view, but I don't think she's researching squat. I think the producers' had good intentions and meant for the host to be a lil bit of eye candy and a lil bit of fun by screwing up and asking funny sounding questions. I think they wanted the average viewer to learn something, but w/ some sort of comic relief, not like a documentary that makes it too serious..Just my two cents
> *



I agree as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

new season starts today!! fk inauguration.. its about Living The Low Life season 2!! 


tatted and old school!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

mods. can you change thread to "Livin' the Low Life, offical thread!! enough said!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## kandylac

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS WEEKS SHOW?


HAD R.O. AS GUEST CLUB.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Big Ups to RO on thier appearance :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:15 PM~12764808
> *Big Ups to RO on thier appearance :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12764808
> *Big Ups to RO on thier appearance :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE.

X's 3


----------



## Beanerking1

*ROLLERRRRZZZZZ!!!!!*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR PROPS, LONG LIVE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. AND MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 20 2009, 07:41 PM~12765117
> *THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR PROPS, LONG LIVE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. AND MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS
> *


X76


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## lowridersfinest

that was a great show they started the reason off right


----------



## ElMonte74'

did you here the dude from the sweden R.O. say he learned about them from LIL :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i just caught that...cool shit man!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2009, 10:20 PM~12767199
> *yeah i just caught that...cool shit man!!
> *


  this episode is good can't wait to see more


----------



## chopperdogg69

that rollerzonly chain the dude was wearin at the end was the shit


----------



## leo161

im likeing the show but theres just to many commercials :angry:


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12764808
> *Big Ups to RO on thier appearance :thumbsup:
> *


X4


----------



## LOV2PRTY

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 20 2009, 09:24 PM~12767259
> *im likeing the show but  theres just to many commercials :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 20 2009, 07:41 PM~12765117
> *THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR PROPS, LONG LIVE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. AND MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS
> *


SUP MANY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:35 PM~12767392
> *SUP MANY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *


sup bro...just been busy....and u


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 11:18 PM~12767176
> *did you here the dude from the sweden R.O. say he learned about them from LIL :biggrin:
> *


if you talkin about swedish dude. think he said "internet" not LIL specifically


----------



## wired61

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2009, 05:35 AM~12769013
> *if you talkin about swedish dude.  think he said "internet"  not LIL specifically
> *


:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *


He did!!

Nice Job Rollerz


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 03:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *


Yup


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *



x2


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: he said on the internet, on LAYITLOW

Props to dude givin LIL the shout out.

I also like how he said his car was gonna be one bad motherfucker... :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 21 2009, 11:33 AM~12771669
> *:yes:  :yes: he said on the internet, on LAYITLOW
> 
> Props to dude givin LIL the shout out.
> 
> I also like how he said his car was gonna be one bad motherfucker... :roflmao:
> *


Lol Layit low was pretty much all the english he knew :biggrin: anyone else catch dude saying rollerz only has turned into a business?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 04:40 AM~12769017
> *:no: he said LAYITLOW :yes:
> *


TRUE DAT


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 12:40 PM~12771732
> *Lol Layit low was pretty much all the english he knew  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT THE SAME THING.


----------



## Glassed Out

COOL GUY


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 11:40 AM~12771732
> *Lol Layit low was pretty much all the english he knew  :biggrin: anyone else catch dude saying rollerz only has turned into a business?*


I caught that too :0


----------



## EAR Impala

Props Rollerz Only!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 01:40 PM~12771732
> *Lol Layit low was pretty much all the english he knew  :biggrin: anyone else catch dude saying rollerz only has turned into a business?
> *


 :yes: 
wazzup BRENT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 03:12 PM~12772611
> *Props Rollerz Only!
> *


*TY*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 21 2009, 07:17 AM~12769129
> *He did!!
> 
> Nice Job Rollerz
> *


*TY*


----------



## Devious Sixty8

caught new episode 2nite. rockabilly style cars. i dunno. not my thing.but i still dig old skoo cars regardless.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 11:19 PM~12833518
> *caught new episode 2nite.    rockabilly style cars.  i dunno.  not my thing.but i still dig old skoo cars regardless.
> *


i dig rockabilly cars thats where i'm kinda leaning towards with my monte between that and a old school style low  cause i like single base paints with lots of pin striping


----------



## Devious Sixty8

seriously. greaser/rockabilly style cars , aren't exactly lowriders. but i say they get a pass. i just hope its not just a fad, and they stick around and evolve.  


i mean.. come on ..this is coo as hell.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 01:53 PM~12838448
> *
> seriously. greaser/rockabilly style cars , aren't exactly lowriders. but i say they get a pass.    i just hope its not just a fad, and they stick around and evolve.
> i mean.. come on ..this is coo as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i hope it sticks around their fucking clean


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I think "Rat Rods" can be tastefully done. I don't care for the 1/2 assed shit they do to most of them though.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Any one catch the homie Wim on there?


----------



## eastbay_drop

i wasnt feelin it too much! if i wanted to see tattoos i would watch la ink! :angry:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 01:53 PM~12838448
> *
> seriously. greaser/rockabilly style cars , aren't exactly lowriders. but i say they get a pass.    i just hope its not just a fad, and they stick around and evolve.
> i mean.. come on ..this is coo as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT NEWS FOR YA HOMIE...THEY BEEN AROUND AWHILE.
COOL SHIT.
P


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 29 2009, 02:51 PM~12850808
> *I GOT NEWS FOR YA HOMIE...THEY BEEN AROUND AWHILE.
> COOL SHIT.
> P
> *


X2. They have been around for a long time. It's the Donk Nation new to the scene. I must say I like em' both but lowridin' makes me happy.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I was watching the last show about the rockabilly style & the part where the guy talks about how the cars get jelous of each other when you try to bring a new one & start working on it.

That same night I went out to drive my 88 Towncar (I got on Sat.) but the battery was dead so I thought I will go to the backyard & pull the new Optima red top I had in my Caddy but when I went to pop the hood open nothing happend. I tryed to get that hood open for 45 min but the Caddy was just not gonna let it happen. So I guess its true like that guy on the show said


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 29 2009, 03:51 PM~12850808
> *I GOT NEWS FOR YA HOMIE...THEY BEEN AROUND AWHILE.
> COOL SHIT.
> P
> *


i know its not NEW..but they've become real popular lately. the whole greaser/rockabilly style. just as lowriders did in the 90's. namsayin'


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 04:35 PM~12851738
> *I was watching the last show about the rockabilly style & the part where the guy talks about how the cars get jelous of each other when you try to bring a new one & start working on it.
> 
> That same night I went out to drive my 88 Towncar (I got on Sat.) but the battery was dead so I thought I will go to the backyard & pull the new Optima red top I had in my Caddy but when I went to pop the hood open nothing happend. I tryed to get that hood open for 45 min but the Caddy was just not gonna let it happen. So I guess its true like that guy on the show said
> *


  It's true. Had it happen more than once.


----------



## Sin Sixty

mine love each other... just have to keep the girl on top


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 29 2009, 03:35 PM~12851738
> *I was watching the last show about the rockabilly style & the part where the guy talks about how the cars get jelous of each other when you try to bring a new one & start working on it.
> 
> That same night I went out to drive my 88 Towncar (I got on Sat.) but the battery was dead so I thought I will go to the backyard & pull the new Optima red top I had in my Caddy but when I went to pop the hood open nothing happend. I tryed to get that hood open for 45 min but the Caddy was just not gonna let it happen. So I guess its true like that guy on the show said
> *



same shit happen to me my 67 wont start when i brought the 55 in the garage :angry:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 30 2009, 08:51 PM~12863127
> *mine love each other...  just have to keep the girl on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How tall of a ceiling do you need to use one of these?


----------



## Sin Sixty

12'


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 29 2009, 12:18 PM~12848155
> *i wasnt feelin it too much! if i wanted to see tattoos i would watch la ink!  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## chicaddi

is it me or is veta getting old i think they need a new host


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jan 31 2009, 09:53 PM~12871542
> *is it me or is veta getting old i think they need a new host
> *


They should have a host that at least has a little knowledge of cars.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 1 2009, 02:19 PM~12875065
> *They should have a host that at least has a little knowledge of cars.
> *


X's 2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Majestics C.C. on tonight's LTLL :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 07:02 PM~12896689
> *Majestics C.C. on tonight's LTLL :biggrin:
> *


WATCHING THAT NOW ,GOOD JOB ,KEEP IT GOING.....EAST COAST IS COMING WEATHER OR NOT........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

suprised they didn't show Smiley's caddy. But Todd's Impala :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Who painted Todd's 63?
P


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12897119
> *Who painted Todd's 63?
> P
> *


I think "DOC"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Big Ups to MAJESTICS for thier appearance on Living the Low Life!!!!
Way to rep your Family/Club :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ TWYST

I wonder who was more nervous..............Spike or Vida!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 07:02 PM~12896689
> *Majestics C.C. on tonight's LTLL :biggrin:
> *


just caught up.. good episode.. and ha..they told vida "you have to earn a plaque" 0wn3d! 



:roflmao:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C

CANT WAIT TILL LIVING THE LOW LIFE COME DOWN THE ATL OR DALTON GA BOUNDED C.C TTT MUCH LOV 2 ALL CLUBS REPPING IT BIG OUT THERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8

she come down to houston.. imma grab her fk'n ass.. just saying.. namsayin.


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2009, 01:39 AM~12901637
> *she come down to houston.. imma grab her fk'n ass..      just saying.. namsayin.
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 06:46 PM~12897127
> *I think "DOC"
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: 




> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 08:36 PM~12898552
> *Big Ups to MAJESTICS for thier appearance on Living the Low Life!!!!
> Way to rep your Family/Club :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Candy Blue 64

:420: :420:qvo big ray..


----------



## A TODA MADRE

MAJESTICS Looked good uffin: I learned more about your club watching the show. Respect..


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 3 2009, 06:46 PM~12897119
> *Who painted Todd's 63?
> P
> *


Doc did all the patterns, Angelo from the Majestics (Glendale chapter) did the rest.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 4 2009, 02:15 PM~12904997
> *Doc did all the patterns, Angelo from the Majestics (Glendale chapter) did the rest.
> *


Seen your son, and I think u too right? Lookin Good "M" :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 4 2009, 01:15 PM~12904997
> *Doc did all the patterns, Angelo from the Majestics (Glendale chapter) did the rest.
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lunas64

Majestics...Way to represent PHX AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Feb 4 2009, 01:23 PM~12905082
> *Seen your son, and I think u too right? Lookin Good "M" :thumbsup:
> *


Yes, LOL I was BBQing. My son invited his friends over to the house last night. If you guys could have only seen some of the "behind the scene" footage. LOL :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Feb 4 2009, 01:48 PM~12905335-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Feb 4 2009, 01:52 PM~12905376
> *Majestics...Way to represent PHX AZ and WORLD WIDE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Fixed!


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 4 2009, 02:32 PM~12904616
> *MAJESTICS Looked good  uffin: I learned more about your club watching the show.  Respect..
> *


x2


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Feb 4 2009, 04:27 PM~12906209
> *x2
> *


  TTT


----------



## lowlow619

so how many episodes have there been?? the majestic one was the first one wasnt it? what about the rockabilly one??


----------



## PAYASO'S49




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Feb 4 2009, 11:45 PM~12911906
> *so how many episodes have there been?? the majestic one was the first one wasnt it? what about the rockabilly one??
> *


this season there have been 2 shows


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 5 2009, 10:30 AM~12913267
> *this season there have been 2 shows
> *



Really? the Rollerz Only, Rockabilly, & the Majestic C.C.=3


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:06 AM~12913496
> *Really? the Rollerz Only, Rockabilly, & the Majestic C.C.=3
> *


 :yes: Can't wait for what's next :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 4 2009, 02:25 PM~12905703
> *Yes, LOL  I was BBQing. My son invited his friends over to the house last night. If you guys could have only seen some of the "behind the scene" footage. LOL  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> Fixed!
> *


Yeah behind the scene's was cool, we all had a great time!! It was bad ass of Todd/ Majestics to invite us to their thing!! Much Respect!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 AM~12914182
> *Yeah behind the scene's was cool, we all had a great time!! It was bad ass of Todd/ Majestics to invite us to their thing!! Much Respect!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And the BBQ was good too! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Livin’ the Low Life
In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast. Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined. 

The Majestics 
Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET 
One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its 
community service aqs much as its amazing rides.

The Dukes 
Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET 
A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most 
respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.

Oldies 
Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018 
A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.

Hall of Fame 
Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET 
An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine. 

Uce 
Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET 
From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family 
level.

Monte 
Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET 
A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.

Low Ladies 
Tue 3/17/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Female car clubs are slowly finding their place in the low riding community. These women roll low and they roll strong but their love of cars is just the beginning.

Hop: the Beginning 
Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders 
bounce.

Outcast 
Tue 3/31/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Can mini-trucks and SUVs be considered lowriders?

The Low Show 
Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.

Bow Tie 
Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Behind the lowrider community’s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GO TO JAPANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 01:25 PM~12914220
> *And the BBQ was good too! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Hey Western Union ...


----------



## PABLOC13

:cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 10:41 AM~12914358
> *:wave: Hey Western Union ...
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 11:40 AM~12914348
> *Livin’ the Low Life
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> 
> The Majestics
> Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its
> community service aqs much as its amazing rides.
> 
> The Dukes
> Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most
> respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.
> 
> Oldies
> Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018
> A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.
> 
> Hall of Fame
> Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET
> An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine.
> 
> Uce
> Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family
> level.
> 
> Monte
> Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.
> 
> Low Ladies
> Tue 3/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Female car clubs are slowly finding their place in the low riding community. These women roll low and they roll strong but their love of cars is just the beginning.
> 
> Hop: the Beginning
> Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders
> bounce.
> 
> Outcast
> Tue 3/31/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Can mini-trucks and SUVs be considered lowriders?
> 
> The Low Show
> Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> Bow Tie
> Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Behind the lowrider community’s
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

i want to see episodes on smaller clubs like lifestyle.southside and los angeles


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 11:40 AM~12914348
> *Livin’ the Low Life
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> 
> The Majestics
> Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its
> community service aqs much as its amazing rides.
> 
> The Dukes
> Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most
> respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.
> 
> Oldies
> Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018
> A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.
> 
> Hall of Fame
> Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET
> An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine.
> 
> Uce
> Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family
> level.
> 
> Monte
> Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.
> 
> 
> The Low Show
> Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> Bow Tie
> Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Behind the lowrider community’s
> *


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

http://www.celebparasite.com/3769/Vida_gue...h_pictures.html


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 11:40 AM~12914348
> *Livin’ the Low Life
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> 
> The Majestics
> Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its
> community service aqs much as its amazing rides.
> 
> The Dukes
> Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most
> respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.
> 
> Oldies
> Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018
> A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.
> 
> Hall of Fame
> Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET
> An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine.
> 
> Uce
> Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family
> level.
> 
> Monte
> Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.
> 
> Low Ladies
> Tue 3/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Female car clubs are slowly finding their place in the low riding community. These women roll low and they roll strong but their love of cars is just the beginning.
> 
> Hop: the Beginning
> Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders
> bounce.
> 
> Outcast
> Tue 3/31/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Can mini-trucks and SUVs be considered lowriders?
> 
> The Low Show
> Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> Bow Tie
> Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Behind the lowrider community’s
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2009, 09:40 AM~12914351
> *GO TO JAPANNNNNNNNNN
> *


x1000000000000000000


----------



## God's Son2

i dont have cable or satelite, is there anyway i can watch this show over the internet? links? please


----------



## langeberg




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

-ON DEMAND
-LOOK FOR SPORTS
-CLICK ON SPEED (CHANNEL)
-LOOK FOR "LIVING THE LOW LIFE"
-All Seasons and episodes are available-

*Good segment with Majestics- CONGRATS!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 8 2009, 03:25 PM~12943140
> *-ON DEMAND
> -LOOK FOR SPORTS
> -CLICK ON SPEED (CHANNEL)
> -LOOK FOR "LIVING THE LOW LIFE"
> -All Seasons and episodes are available-
> 
> *Good segment with Majestics- CONGRATS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

They ever gonna make complete first season dvd sets


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## EAR Impala

Majestics! :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 8 2009, 09:18 PM~12945562
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i didnt c u there  :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 9 2009, 09:21 AM~12950334
> *i didnt c u there    :dunno:
> *


cameras aint for me  :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 9 2009, 01:08 PM~12950804
> *cameras aint for me   :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 10:15 AM~12950869
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

NEEDS TO COME TO THE EAST SIDE


----------



## sloejoe87

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 8 2009, 04:25 PM~12943140
> *-ON DEMAND
> -LOOK FOR SPORTS
> -CLICK ON SPEED (CHANNEL)
> -LOOK FOR "LIVING THE LOW LIFE"
> -All Seasons and episodes are available-
> 
> *Good segment with Majestics- CONGRATS!
> *


Works with Comcast - On Demand here in Sacramento, but they're only posting up the most recent shows.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Feb 9 2009, 04:35 PM~12952064
> *Works with Comcast - On Demand here in Sacramento, but they're only posting up the most recent shows.
> *


What do yah have to do for Comcast ...
I'll I'm accessing is just clips of it, but not show's and I haven't seen anything from season 2, I also haven't been on in a minute either ... :biggrin:


I get to where it's at, but I can access anything to watch it or see it.
Just giving me the air dates.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 9 2009, 12:08 PM~12950804
> *cameras aint for me   :biggrin:
> *


me neither...I HAD TO GET REALLY DRUNK DURING THE INTERVIEW...


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12950804
> *cameras aint for me   :biggrin:
> *


SAME FEELING I HAD WHEN THEY DID US


----------



## FloRida

Just watched the new ones and I got to say nice job!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Feb 9 2009, 06:05 PM~12953739
> *SAME FEELING I HAD WHEN THEY DID US
> *


Yo Big B your 61 looked very nice


----------



## Mr. 412

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51221489

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51223751

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51145009

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51213467

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50884337


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 10 2009, 02:44 PM~12964035
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51221489
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51223751
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51145009
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51213467
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50884337
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

DON'T IT COME ON TONIGHT.IT DONT SAY ITS CUMING ON,ON MY MENU....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 10 2009, 01:44 PM~12964035
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51221489
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51223751
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51145009
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51213467
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50884337
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:48 PM~12964590
> *DON'T IT COME ON TONIGHT.IT DONT SAY ITS CUMING ON,ON MY MENU....
> *


Same here, usually i watch it when they rerun it later at night but speed channel for 1:00 a.m. says it's the 2008 episode with the euro's, not a new one from season 2


----------



## low4oshow

same thing here.i usualy just watch it later at night when it comes on.. :angry:  :dunno:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 8 2009, 04:25 PM~12943140
> *-ON DEMAND
> -LOOK FOR SPORTS
> -CLICK ON SPEED (CHANNEL)
> -LOOK FOR "LIVING THE LOW LIFE"
> -All Seasons and episodes are available-
> 
> *Good segment with Majestics- CONGRATS!
> *



works in Dallas, Time Warner Cable but the Majestics episode is not there yet...


----------



## dirty_duece

yea what happened i stayed up last nite to watch it and nothing :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES

i saw the majestics episode last week and yesterday they had some special editon race shit on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Feb 10 2009, 09:09 PM~12967023-->
> 
> 
> 
> same thing here.i usualy just watch it later at night when it comes on.. :angry:    :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dirty_duece_@Feb 11 2009, 09:27 AM~12971573
> *yea what happened i stayed up last nite to watch it and nothing :angry:
> *


i usually come home from work and have it recorded on my DVR but nothing! :rant:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 AM~12914348
> *Livin’ the Low Life
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> 
> The Majestics
> Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its
> community service aqs much as its amazing rides.
> 
> The Dukes
> Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most
> respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.
> 
> Oldies
> Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018
> A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.
> 
> Hall of Fame
> Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET
> An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine.
> 
> Uce
> Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family
> level.
> 
> Monte
> Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.
> 
> Low Ladies
> Tue 3/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Female car clubs are slowly finding their place in the low riding community. These women roll low and they roll strong but their love of cars is just the beginning.
> 
> Hop: the Beginning
> Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders
> bounce.
> 
> Outcast
> Tue 3/31/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Can mini-trucks and SUVs be considered lowriders?
> 
> The Low Show
> Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> Bow Tie
> Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Behind the lowrider community’s
> *


SO NEXT WEEK IS OLDIES......GOTS TO SEE THAT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 13 2009, 01:23 AM~12990908
> *SO NEXT WEEK IS OLDIES......GOTS TO SEE THAT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



Was sup Johnny? :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626

WHATZ UP HOMIE!!!!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 909vert63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wally dogg




----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 13 2009, 01:25 AM~12990919
> *Was sup Johnny? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

TTT for new episode 2nite


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2009, 06:46 PM~13170370
> *TTT for new episode 2nite
> *


----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 7 2009, 10:26 PM~12937751
> *i dont have cable or satelite, is there anyway i can watch this show over the internet? links? please
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID ON LIVING THE LOW LIFE MARCH 24 GUYS;;DA ELCO;;;


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 01:23 PM~13237038
> *KOOL AID ON LIVING THE LOW LIFE MARCH  24  GUYS;;DA  ELCO;;;
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13237038
> *KOOL AID ON LIVING THE LOW LIFE MARCH  24  GUYS;;DA  ELCO;;;
> *


 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 12:16 AM~9760492
> *
> *


I LIKE YOUR SIG MAN


----------



## Chucks

ttt


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 AM~12914348
> *Livin’ the Low Life
> In Season 2 of Livin’ the Low Life, Vida Guerra journeys across America experiencing the varying cultural influences and styles of the lowriding community firsthand – from California to Texas and New Mexico; the blossoming East Coast and summertime cruises in the Southeast.  Vida leads the viewer on a tour inside this world, revealing how the youth are developing their own style and dropping trucks while the traditional, more mature culture becomes ever more refined.
> 
> The Majestics
> Tue 2/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> One of the oldest and most prestigious car clubs in California is known for its
> community service aqs much as its amazing rides.
> 
> The Dukes
> Tue 2/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at the the Ruelas brothers, founders of one of the oldest and most
> respected car clubs in South Central Los Angeles.
> 
> Oldies
> Tue 2/24/09 8:00 PM /ET LWR0018
> A club that rebuilds derelict cars into low rider masterpieces.
> 
> Hall of Fame
> Tue 3/3/09 8:30 PM /ET
> An in-depth look at the lives and accomplishments of those honored by Lowriders magazine.
> 
> Uce
> Tue 3/3/09 8:00 PM /ET
> From the Samoan word meaning “brother,” this club brings lowriding to the family
> level.
> 
> Monte
> Tue 3/10/09 8:00 PM /ET
> A look at why the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is the car of choice for lowriders.
> 
> Low Ladies
> Tue 3/17/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Female car clubs are slowly finding their place in the low riding community. These women roll low and they roll strong but their love of cars is just the beginning.
> 
> Hop: the Beginning
> Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders
> bounce.
> 
> Outcast
> Tue 3/31/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Can mini-trucks and SUVs be considered lowriders?
> 
> The Low Show
> Tue 4/7/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Lowrider presence increases every year at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> Bow Tie
> Tue 4/14/09 8:00 PM /ET
> Behind the lowrider community’s
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

hey..wtf.. today show is about bitches. they actually letting them talk. this some bullshit. hoez suppose to just show nalgas and stfu


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 05:29 PM~13377612
> *hey..wtf..  today show is about bitches.    they actually letting them talk.    this some bullshit.    hoez suppose to just show nalgas and stfu
> *



Funny shit bro!


----------



## lowridersfinest

please stop with the rat rods,i hope the outcast episode is actually lowriders


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 05:29 PM~13377612
> *hey..wtf..  today show is about bitches.    they actually letting them talk.    this some bullshit.    hoez suppose to just show nalgas and stfu
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13382555
> *please stop with the rat rods,i hope the outcast episode is actually lowriders
> *



x2 just cus those bitches were latinas they thought they should put them on. rat rods are cool and all but should be taking up time of a lowrider show 





so when is vida gonna be on the cover of playboy


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 25 2009, 01:26 AM~13382555
> *please stop with the rat rods,i hope the outcast episode is actually lowriders
> *


yeah. that whole rat rod, rockabilly shit. is cool and all..but that shit aint lowriding.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13382555
> *please stop with the rat rods,i hope the outcast episode is actually lowriders
> *


I BET ITS ABOUT ALL THE 96 GRAND AM WITH MESSED UP PAINT AND 13X7


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 25 2009, 09:14 AM~13383741
> *I BET ITS ABOUT ALL THE 96 GRAND AM WITH MESSED UP PAINT AND 13X7
> *


lets hope so.. i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 12:48 PM~13386190
> *lets hope so..  i'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:44 AM~13383152
> *yeah. that whole rat rod, rockabilly shit. is cool and all..but that shit aint lowriding.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil alex

now thats a real lowrider chick like WOW yall know what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

what was that monte carlo warehouse in that monte episode? Do they have a website?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Mar 30 2009, 04:25 PM~13433321
> *what was that monte carlo warehouse in that monte episode?  Do they have a website?
> *


OPG :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

TED WELL IN DA MIDDLE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kpN4PLvu-Y...player_embedded


----------



## MINT'Z

anyone know where i can watch the full episodes online


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Tonight's about hopping


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 06:19 PM~13446722
> *Tonight's about hopping
> *


yeah.. your gal coming over to watch it with me.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 07:31 PM~13446791
> *yeah.. your gal coming over to watch it with me.
> *


 :uh: ... she going make you some wings? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 06:33 PM~13446807
> *:uh: ... she going make you some wings? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

good episode..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 30 2009, 05:57 PM~13435312
> *anyone know where i can watch the full episodes online
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461469
if u get them read the thread and upload them for us lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Tonight's episode SUCKED!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13510956
> *Tonight's episode SUCKED!!!
> *


x2


son of a bitch. definition of lowrider part make me wanna choke that bitch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

next generation of lowrider my ass.. 


:machinegun:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 05:44 PM~13510956
> *Tonight's episode SUCKED!!!
> *


x63 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CoupeDTS

they sitting there calling a cutlass with 24s a lowrider, wasnt even lowered. Still a donk dont matter if it has air brushing, leafing, fully custom, sitting tall with big rims makes it a donk


----------



## Devious Sixty8

i just text vida and told that bitch me and her are over.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:angry: BUNCH OF BULLSHIT IF YOU ASK ME!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59

hoooooorrrrrriiiiiibbbbblllllleeeeeeeeeeee episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where are the 13"s at ,thats lowriding


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13510956
> *Tonight's episode SUCKED!!!
> *


x17367363673
That damn ching-chang again"Ret's get row row row,light?" :uh:


----------



## imp63ss

:thumbsdown: for that episode, me and the wife looked at each other and were like WTF is this. These are not low low's, they are just a bunch of transformer ricers and donks. Next generation of lowriders my ass, that cop should have had all of their transformers and donks towed for embarassing the lowrider scene for trying to say they are lowriders. :angry: That was by far the worst episode :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

could have at least titled episode "other genre's influenced by lowriders"


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 06:10 PM~13511230
> *next generation of lowrider my ass..
> :machinegun:
> *


hahaha X2.. I agree on that one.. Not hating on them cars but to call themselfes
the next generation of Lowriders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 8 2009, 08:44 AM~13516093
> *hahaha X2.. I agree on that one.. Not hating on them cars but to call themselfes
> the next generation of Lowriders
> *


Yeah calling themselves the Future of Lowriding.........OK.....wait 3 years and they will be called Lowridings past :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just like the Mini Trucks,and Euros......Only the Traditional will survive


----------



## masatalker

GTFO with that.. Like every other lowrider alive.. Who the fuck thinks that is the future of lowriding??? Shit was painful to watch.. Who wrote that script?


----------



## lowridinboyz

glAD I AIN watCH that shYT proly WUda FuCKEd my tv up from throWIn sumthin At the ScreeN


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 07:44 PM~13510956
> *Tonight's episode SUCKED!!!
> *


x72


----------



## TOP DOG '64

i caught the late episode, watched 10min of it and bailed... :uh:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 PM~13511356
> *i just text vida and told that bitch me and her are over.
> *


I still want Vida :biggrin: She aint write that bull shit ass script


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

At least they followed it up with the Hall Of Fame episode. It could have been worse. They could have showed the episode of the Asian dude saying low low low and homie with the airplane doors on his SUV... :uh: :twak: I did like Vida tatas bouncing.. LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

1:20-1:21
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 8 2009, 11:11 AM~13517392
> *At least they followed it up with the Hall Of Fame episode. It could have been worse. They could have showed the episode of the Asian dude saying low low low and homie with the airplane doors on his SUV...  :uh:   :twak: I did like Vida tatas bouncing.. LOL
> *


Mr wetz gwet LO LO LO was in this episode. :uh:


----------



## dirty_duece

lets see if tonites is better than last weeks i dont think it can get any worst


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 14 2009, 12:29 PM~13573581
> *lets see if tonites is better than last weeks i dont think it can get any worst
> *



they're showing the Grand National Road Show.hopefully it's the roadster show in pomona


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## RealBarbers

damn vida is fine


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 08:55 AM~9754623
> *yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000.    didn't last long.  but appears they going to give it another shot..  starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs"  :0
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/
> 
> Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!
> 
> vida guerra hosting?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO WHAT IT DO?


----------



## lowlow177

For now it's the only show us lowriders got so i'm going to continue watching it. Vida ain't bad to look at but the narrator sucks.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Apr 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13581164
> *For now it's the only show us lowriders got so i'm going to continue watching it. Vida ain't bad to look at but the narrator sucks.
> *



My wife hates Vida G!... I told her then get naked and stand in front of the tv she aint got shit on you.. Narrator sucks and so does the theme music.....


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 15 2009, 07:31 AM~13581978
> *My wife hates Vida G!... I told her then get naked and stand in front of the tv she aint got shit on you.. Narrator sucks and so does  the theme music.....
> *



MY KID LIKES THE THEME MUSIC BUT HES ONLY 1


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I thought it was interesting how Watson straight up said........

"Where's the guy that copies my paint jobs" (referring to the painter that paints for the LS CC)


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 15 2009, 09:49 AM~13582560
> *I thought it was interesting how Watson straight up said........
> 
> "Where's the guy that copies my paint jobs" (referring to the painter that paints for the LS CC)
> *


that was funny. but you do have to give credit where its due. 


good episode overall


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 14 2009, 01:29 PM~13573581
> *lets see if tonites is better than last weeks i dont think it can get any worst
> *


was a good episode..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2009, 01:20 PM~13584309
> *that was funny.    but you do have to give credit where its due.
> good episode overall
> *


He's an arrogant dude, that's for sure.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:49 AM~13582560
> *I thought it was interesting how Watson straight up said........
> 
> "Where's the guy that copies my paint jobs" (referring to the painter that paints for the LS CC)
> *





> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 15 2009, 02:51 PM~13584588
> *He's an arrogant dude, that's for sure.
> *


x2 ...And how he said "it's time for you to carry on the trend." Dude, it's not like they just picked up the torch. People continued painting that way for decades, just not you!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 15 2009, 01:53 PM~13584621
> *x2  ...And how he said "it's time for you to carry on the trend."  Dude, it's not like they just picked up the torch.  People continued painting that way for decades, just not you!
> *


He's definately a Pioneer but damn, IMO, he was kinda shittin on everybody.


----------



## H8R PROOF

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF U CAN GET THE FIRST SEASON ON DVD???


----------



## Bone

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 29 2008, 07:45 PM~10061450
> *get a new annocer that bitch is ugly
> *


thats fucked uatinp souds like some one is doin alot of h
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowlow177

Vida is hott you can't argue about that.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Apr 16 2009, 03:15 AM~13591935
> *Vida is hott you can't argue about that.......
> *


Butterface......


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 15 2009, 03:49 PM~13585219
> *He's definately a Pioneer but damn, IMO, he was kinda shittin on everybody.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## twodacurb

thanks, do you need any parts ?


----------



## Old School

??? what do you have... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

new episode on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

good episode.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 8 2009, 08:57 PM~13523007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 1:20-1:21
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndaddy

DID HER TITS LOOK BIGGER????? :cheesy:


----------



## Corndaddy

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

LATEST EPISODE HAD A BUNCH OF GARBAGE.. NEW GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS MY ASS


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Apr 23 2009, 04:56 PM~13669572
> *DID HER TITS LOOK BIGGER????? :cheesy:
> *



That's the same thing I asked. They did look super round the last episode, I guess if they are the same tonight we'll know what's up.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Apr 23 2009, 03:56 PM~13669572
> *DID HER TITS LOOK BIGGER????? :cheesy:
> *


She had some work done. NO question....


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 16 2009, 12:00 PM~13595037
> *Butterface......
> *


 :yes: sometimes ,shes getting old.. shes got to be about 30 or 33... time to hand the torch over to the pedo bears chicks


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

can anyone get me a copy of the recent episode with uce car club on it. i dont mind paying for a copy, but heard im in it, but dont get speed channel where im at.


----------



## DIPN714

MR TELL WELL IN DA MIDDLE KING OF AIR CRAFT HYDRO'S


----------



## blythe_mechanic

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 22 2008, 09:38 AM~9754821
> *SATALLITE
> DirecTV Channel 607
> Dish Network Channel 150
> Star Choice Channel 406
> 
> CABLE
> Verizon FiOS Channel 71
> Comcast Channels Vary
> Time Warner Cable Channels Vary
> Charter Channels Vary
> Cox Cable Channels Vary
> Cablevision Channel 56 and 69
> Bright House Networks Channels Vary
> Shaw Cable TV Channels Vary
> Midcontinent Communications Channels May Vary
> *


COOL, THANX :thumb
NPG cabel chl. 143


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 29 2009, 08:39 AM~13727646
> *She had some work done. NO question....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf

you know it


----------



## 65ragrider

:biggrin:


----------



## JUARITOS

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Apr 16 2009, 03:15 AM~13591935
> *Vida is hott you can't argue about that.......
> *


I LOVE HER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2009, 01:47 AM~13712464
> *LATEST EPISODE HAD A BUNCH OF GARBAGE..  NEW GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS MY ASS
> *


not a real DONK man either....what a waste....lol


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2009, 01:56 PM~13730835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR TELL WELL IN DA MIDDLE KING OF AIR CRAFT HYDRO'S
> *


Ted Wells


----------



## blythe_mechanic

theres no arguing she is hot but its nice they actualy have made a show for the lowrider culture

and theres not a guy here that would not spank that ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8

no new episode in couple of weeks. what gives?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Been 3 weeks and no LTLL at all I guess they chopped it from the line up. That sucks.


----------



## Sin Sixty

I heard that too... damn they cut it :tears:


----------



## lowrico

I think Vida is ugly as hell in the face but her body is the shit.

Not a huge fan of her, shes fugly


----------



## lowrico

I think Vida is ugly as hell in the face but her body is the shit.

Not a huge fan of her, shes fugly


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14021520
> *I think Vida is ugly as hell in the face but her body is the shit.
> 
> Not a huge fan of her, shes fugly
> *


SHE'S NOT UGLY. SHE'S JUST NOTHING TO DO BACK FLIPS OVER. AND AS FAR AS HER BODY.. WELL, IT'S AIGHT


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14021520
> *I think Vida is ugly as hell in the face but her body is the shit.
> 
> Not a huge fan of her, shes fugly
> *


man shut up you know you would still hit that shit


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14021520
> *I think Vida is ugly as hell in the face but her body is the shit.
> 
> Not a huge fan of her, shes fugly
> *


oooooooooooooo
















and i just kicked yo brutes ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

:tears:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

i blame Vida for it getting cut. i aint replying to that heffas text messages anymore.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:34 PM~14416487
> *i blame Vida for it getting cut.    i aint replying to that heffas text messages anymore.
> *


bitch only text u get is from nana tellin yo ass to remember to take your diet pills :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

I cant find it on youtube, does anyone know what episode was "All about Impalas"?


----------



## 71_cougar

I had high hopes for that show...Seems like they ran out of ideas after 6 or 7 episodes


----------



## loco montecarlo

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14416487
> *i blame Vida for it getting cut.    i aint replying to that heffas text messages anymore.
> *


i have had my hands on enough to know a thing or two about this fucker.


----------



## loco montecarlo

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14416487
> *i blame Vida for it getting cut.    i aint replying to that heffas text messages anymore.
> *


YOU CAN LOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.

Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!


----------



## loco montecarlo

Devious Sixty8 this fucker is gay :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by loco montecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 02:19 AM~14454749
> *Devious Sixty8 this fucker is fly
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

but yeah. still sucks it got canceled. maybe spike shoulda picked it up. they have like 9172938740198237498127 shows about cars


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## TOOF DEVILLE

TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 19 2009, 09:37 AM~15713598
> *http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/
> *


They shoulda got a different host for season 2 than that ditsy ass bish


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2009, 08:41 PM~14416548
> *bitch only text u get is from nana tellin yo ass to remember to take your diet pills :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G.

:nicoderm: 

Not to worry........NEW season starts January 20, 2010.....

speedtv.com

Boulevard Aces por VIDA !!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 19 2009, 11:26 PM~16034618
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Not to worry........NEW season starts January 20, 2010.....
> 
> speedtv.com
> 
> Boulevard Aces por VIDA !!
> *



:0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by loco montecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 12:18 AM~14454745
> *YOU CAN LOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
> *


Thats a bad ass quote, im gonna have to steal that!


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 19 2009, 10:26 PM~16034618
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Not to worry........NEW season starts January 20, 2010.....
> 
> speedtv.com
> 
> Boulevard Aces por VIDA !!
> *


that webpage has not been updated in a while if it were to be shown again it would be season3


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 08:55 AM~9754623
> *yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000.    didn't last long.  but appears they going to give it another shot..  starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs"  :0
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/
> 
> Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!
> 
> vida guerra hosting?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck that show it don't show the real street rida real ***** on the bl etc cancel that show


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 08:55 AM~9754623
> *yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000.    didn't last long.  but appears they going to give it another shot..  starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs"  :0
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/
> 
> Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!
> 
> vida guerra hosting?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u want to get on tv so bad bring your car out to the street and pull up on somebody and get on big fish
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval

damn i would pay a lot of money to watch her take a shit


----------



## STLLO64

here is a link to her playboy photos http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/ dam she bad


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 19 2009, 10:26 PM~16034618
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Not to worry........NEW season starts January 20, 2010.....
> 
> speedtv.com
> 
> Boulevard Aces por VIDA !!
> *



*ARE YOU SERIOUS* :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Dec 20 2009, 02:42 PM~16039123
> *damn i would pay a lot of money to watch her take a shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy

at least there is a show dedicated to lowriders.

speed vision should have checked out this site to get good, real opinions. but, i guess they want to appeal to teenage boys, so its T&A for a host. dont get me wrong, vida is hot, but there are a lotta other places i can go to look at hot chicks. i want to have an informed host talk about stuff, not eye candy.


----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 20 2009, 06:12 PM~16039318
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS :cheesy:
> *


 I think I was wrong...Speed TV says "Season II" starting in Jan. 

Should be season III ..right? .......Sorry...I wish it was III.....


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

are there any full episodes available besides the ones on youtube?

FREE


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 29 2009, 12:39 PM~16122499
> *I think I was wrong...Speed TV says "Season II" starting in Jan.
> 
> Should be season III  ..right?  .......Sorry...I wish it was III.....
> *



Oh well got both of those seasons on ipod :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 03:16 PM~16123936
> *Oh well got both of those seasons on ipod :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Good TAste!!!


----------



## badex63

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 08:31 AM~9754786
> *heres small taste of the kinda stuff, the  other show they had, featured..  explains why it didnt last long..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3rq6ZoieHg...related&search=
> *


 Looks like a carnival came into town. maybe the owner should try putting seats somewhere on the bed so that the kids can enjoy the ride.
:dunno:


----------



## Wolowitz

:uh:


----------



## Medusa

Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 20 2009, 06:11 PM~16039309
> *here is a link to her playboy photos http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/ dam she bad
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 04:45 PM~16217240
> *Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!
> *



when :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 03:45 PM~16217240
> *Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!
> *


oh fuc dat funny when?


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16262408
> *oh fuc dat funny when?
> *


I WANNA SEE THAT 1...when???


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 29 2009, 12:56 PM~16122642
> *are there any full episodes available besides the ones on youtube?
> 
> FREE
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516847


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 12 2010, 09:04 AM~16265271
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516847
> *


thanks i appreciate it!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 06:45 PM~16217240
> *Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!
> *


cant wait to see that


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 04:45 PM~16217240
> *Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!
> *


do you know when its airing?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 03:45 PM~16217240
> *Don't forget the ABC show Wife Swap airing a Lowriding family this coming up season.....Staring yours truely!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1983

vida guerra hosting? :0 


















[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## Medusa

We just watched a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I'm very proud of ABC and how they showed a positive side of lowriding! I can't give out details but I do wanna say that the lowriding image was shown in a positive! Best part is this show will air primetime On ABC sometime in March when the new season starts or after March. I will keep everyone updated. We probably won't know the air date until about 2 weeks before it airs.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 08:55 AM~9754623
> *yeah, speed channel had a show called "lowriding" back in around 2000.    didn't last long.  but appears they going to give it another shot..  starts feb 21, first episode intitled "the bombs"  :0
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/546/
> 
> Throughout Mexican-American communities or ‘barrios’ from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevys to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. By the 1970s, Los Angeles and other cities in the Southwest had combined the cars with lifestyle and fashion, and the lowrider scene was born. Nearly four decades later, nobody needs to take a stand on “positive” lowrider views or supporting anything remotely resembling a “cause.” That's because lowriders are everywhere; beyond desired and here to stay, they're as popular as any hot rod, custom or one-off ride. And LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE the TV show will do more than merely cement that claim - the series will also go deeper into the world of lowriders than any media before it, taking the lowrider and building it into a weekly addiction or anyone who's wild about super cars and stylish vehicles. Hosted by Vida Guerra and supported by great music, editing that pops off the screen, unique storytelling and car builds found nowhere else, LIVIN’ THE LOW LIFE will be one high-riding series to watch!
> 
> vida guerra hosting?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont show the real street shit


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 19 2010, 04:38 PM~16342297
> *We just watched a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I'm very proud of ABC and how they showed a positive side of lowriding! I can't give out details but I do wanna say that the lowriding image was shown in a positive! Best part is this show will air primetime On ABC sometime in March when the new season starts or after March. I will keep everyone updated. We probably won't know the air date until about 2 weeks before it airs.
> *



thats great to hear


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 19 2010, 07:38 PM~16342297
> *We just watched a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I'm very proud of ABC and how they showed a positive side of lowriding! I can't give out details but I do wanna say that the lowriding image was shown in a positive! Best part is this show will air primetime On ABC sometime in March when the new season starts or after March. I will keep everyone updated. We probably won't know the air date until about 2 weeks before it airs.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

what is the best way to live the "low" life?


----------

